# Burhan Wani: Posterboy of Kashmiri Jihad Hunted down



## ranjeet

Burhan wani along with 2 other terrorists killed by security forces in Anantnag this evening.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751443545496489984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751428814425776129

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751428530362253313

Reactions: Like Like:
53


----------



## Mufflerman

Good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suff Shikan

RIP Mujahideen


----------



## IndoUS

Good riddance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Good riddance!!! I told few weeks back that his days are numbered and here we go....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## -xXx-

Suff Shikan said:


> RIP Mujahideen



All mujahideen should.

Even the one killing pakistanis should RIP and not walk alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Now he becomes bigger inspiration for millions of Kashmir to fight against Indian occupation and Indian state terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## -xXx-

Zarvan said:


> Now he becomes bigger inspiration for millions of Kashmir to fight against Indian occupation and Indian state terrorism.



Why not you get inspire and start digging a tunnel beneath LoC and come here to fight?

Reactions: Like Like:
46


----------



## hussain0216

Murdering innocent Kashmiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Rest in peace brave heart. You have a great reward for your sacrifice afterlife.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ranjeet

Zarvan said:


> Now he becomes bigger inspiration for millions of Kashmir to fight against Indian occupation and Indian state terrorism.


He was ratted out by Kashmiris themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## abbasniazi

Any pics of the martyr?


----------



## fsayed

Good job by our forces

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tiger Genie

Suff Shikan said:


> RIP Mujahideen



in case of good people RIP may be rest in peace. in case of terrorist scum it is simply the sound of victims farting on the terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

May he inspire the youth of Kashmir to stand against their hindu occupier and oppressor


----------



## Zarvan

ranjeet said:


> He was ratted out by Kashmiris themselves.


In funeral of every Mujahid is attended by thousands and thousands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

abbasniazi said:


> Any pics of the martyr?


Yes I have.


----------



## ranjeet

abbasniazi said:


> Any pics of the martyr?


post #4 click the link.


----------



## SpArK

A great news for the parents of the possible to-be radicalised youth.

Hope more of this Hizbull, redbull ones die off for the good of the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Suff Shikan

Yeah , I agree Second meaning goes with your force terrorizing Kashmir for 7 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

abbasniazi said:


> Any pics of the martyr?



No soldier got martyred but here is the pic of terrorist killed.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm2e-MIUcAAV_dZ.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hussain0216

fsayed said:


> Good job by our forces



You like it when hindu occupier kill muslim teenagers


----------



## ranjeet

Zarvan said:


> In funeral of every Mujahid is attended by thousands and thousands


hardly 3-4 guys pick up the gun though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ranjeet said:


> hardly 3-4 guys pick up the gun though.



First they become poster boys and then becomes a "poster".

Reactions: Like Like:
42


----------



## -xXx-

Zarvan said:


> In funeral of every Mujahid is attended by thousands and thousands



So as for OBL.

Unfortunately a large portion of muslims support terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## abbasniazi

Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Zarvan said:


> Now he becomes bigger inspiration for millions of Kashmir to fight against Indian occupation and Indian state terrorism.



There are hardly three million people in the valley. There are 6 times more people in just Mumbai. Because of smaller number of people in the valley, it is hard to sustain a rebellion against a state like India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hamoon

RIP
Shaheed ki jo moat hay woh qoam ki Hayat hay...Lahoo jo hay Shaheed ka woh qoam ki zakaat hay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...



Sounds even better.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## -xXx-

hussain0216 said:


> You like it when hindu occupier kill muslim teenagers



@fsayed is equally an occupier/owner as any other Indian.

Trying to play dirty religion card?



abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...



That's even better if we get some info in interrogation. 

More encounters coming then.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mustang06

Scums are disrupting lives of local Kashmiri's also!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Samrat420

abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...


I wish you're right. The swine deserved to be properly “interrogated" before pumping lead into him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

Hamoon said:


> RIP
> Shaheed ki jo moat hay woh qoam ki Hayat hay...Lahoo jo hay Shaheed ka woh qoam ki zakaat hay.



US mai baith ke kashmiriyon mai ungli karna -- Allah maaf nahi karega.

Qoam is enjoying kafir US benefits.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AKD

Good Job IA.. Now time to kill all those remaining terrorist



abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...


Point Blank!!!! Thats even Better

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamoon

Look at Bharti radicalized Hindus celebrating Muslim death. Shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...zbul-mujahideen-dead-killed-death-jk-2902044/

Top Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Muzaffar Wani was among the three militants killed by security forces in Anantnag, Jammu-Kashmir on Friday.

J&K police chief K Rajendra confirmed that Burhan was killed in the exchange of fire between security personnel and militants. Burhan joined the militant outfit in 2010, when he was just 15 years of age.

Last month, the 21-year-old commander Wani released a video warning of attacks on separate colonies for Sainiks and Kashmiri Pandits if they are set up in the Valley. The major part of the video message, however, was directed at the J&K Police warning them of more attacks.

The encounter is currently underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## third eye

Hamoon said:


> Look at Bharti radicalized Hindus celebrating Muslim death. Same on you.



Actually they are Indians & the man killed was a terrorist.

No religions here .

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Jamwal's

This terrorist turd was active beyond the average life of a terrorist in Kashmir, killed several kashmiri Musalman Police constable/SI - his own blood.

Too bad he radicalized several youngsters who were killed before he was dispatched to hell.



This is a lesson to all those wanabe Osamas and wanis in Kashmir, army will butcher you at will and the longer you active in valley,the gruesome your death is.



Well Done India.
___________________________

Oh i forgot to mention ! Last year his brother was also killed by security forces. Now his parents have no alive son.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## kaykay

Local Kashmiris tipped the army off about his whereabouts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Great news











Out of that FAMOUS Picture of Eleven Militants
Some SEVEN have been gunned down

Burhan Wani was their ring leader

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SQ8

I have a friend in that area, better check with him on the real story.


----------



## Hamoon

-xXx- said:


> US mai baith ke kashmiriyon mai ungli karna -- Allah maaf nahi karega.
> 
> Qoam is enjoying kafir US benefits.


We believe in Al Hukam Al Mulk Allah means all the world belongs to Allah and All they world belongs to Muslims so no Country is Kafir but the people. We are enjoying benefits provided to us by Allah.


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...zbul-mujahideen-dead-killed-death-jk-2902044/
> 
> Top Hizbul Mujahideen commander Burhan Muzaffar Wani was among the three militants killed by security forces in Anantnag, Jammu-Kashmir on Friday.
> 
> J&K police chief K Rajendra confirmed that Burhan was killed in the exchange of fire between security personnel and militants. Burhan joined the militant outfit in 2010, when he was just 15 years of age.
> 
> Last month, the 21-year-old commander Wani released a video warning of attacks on separate colonies for Sainiks and Kashmiri Pandits if they are set up in the Valley. The major part of the video message, however, was directed at the J&K Police warning them of more attacks.
> 
> The encounter is currently underway.



Thread already running. 
https://defence.pk/threads/burhan-wani-posterboy-of-kashmiri-jihad-hunted-down.438373/#post-8447781


----------



## jaiind




----------



## abbasniazi

ito said:


> There are hardly three million people in the valley. There are 6 times more people in just Mumbai. Because of smaller number of people in the valley, it is hard to sustain a rebellion against a state like India.


Oh really!!! How many mujahideen the haqqanis may have with them? Maximum 10 to 15 thousand? And see how terrorised the mighty US + NATO plus.... Are? So a few hundred can augment the rate of suicides in tge Indian army...ur army and paramilitary was notorious for committing suicides in tough situations...and trust me it doean't take much to make situation tough for the enemy once u have decided to do so... U have played ur cards through TTP and Afghan forces...we managed yo curtail them now we have nothing to loose...u have alot...its all the matter of that one decision when we start saying "kantay say kanta nikalna hoga" u failed but we won't. Just wait and see...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Points: Locals tipped off, Local Kashmiri police along with Rashtriya Rifles guys killed them.
PS: Kashmiri Police is best police among all in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## -xXx-

Hamoon said:


> We believe in Al Hukam Al Mulk Allah means all the world belongs to Allah and All they world belongs to Muslims so no Country is Kafir but the people. We are enjoying benefits provided to us by Allah.



 

You are enjoying system of kafir people then. Working for kafir people. Making money for kafir people who then bomb the deeni muslim people.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hussain0216

Stephen Cohen said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of that FAMOUS Picture of Eleven Militants
> Some seven have been gunned down
> Burhan Wani was their ring leader



Do you also have a picture of the regiment from which the 8 indian soldiers died last week with circles around their faces


----------



## cerberus




----------



## Hamoon

third eye said:


> Actually they are Indians & the man killed was a terrorist.
> 
> No religions here .


Not Indians not a single Indian Muslim here on this thread.


----------



## ito

Oscar said:


> I have a friend in that area, better check with him on the real story.



He is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Stephen Cohen said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of that FAMOUS Picture of Eleven Militants
> Some SEVEN have been gunned down
> 
> Burhan Wani was their ring leader


7 gunned down and one guy arrested ( left corner, weird face guy)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamoon

-xXx- said:


> You are enjoying system of kafir people then. Working for kafir people. Making money for kafir people who then bomb the deeni muslim people.


I have see many Bharti trolls but this forum is full of this shit. Carry on good for you.


----------



## hussain0216

-xXx- said:


> @fsayed is equally an occupier/owner as any other Indian.
> 
> Trying to play dirty religion card?
> .



@fsayed is that right? are you a hindu occupier in kashmir too?


----------



## jaiind

good radiance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hamoon said:


> Not Indians not a single Indian Muslim here on this thread.


You have to look closely again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -xXx-

hussain0216 said:


> @fsayed is that right? are you a hindu occupier in kashmir too?


He could be a muslim or christian or sikh occupier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

abbasniazi said:


> Oh really!!! How many mujahideen the haqqanis may have with them? Maximum 10 to 15 thousand? And see how terrorised the mighty US + NATO plus.... Are? So a few hundred can augment the rate of suicides in tge Indian army...ur army and paramilitary was notorious for committing suicides in tough situations...and trust me it doean't take much to make situation tough for the enemy once u have decided to do so... U have played ur cards through TTP and Afghan forces...we managed yo curtail them now we have nothing to loose...u have alot...its all the matter of that one decision when we start saying "kantay say kanta nikalna hoga" u failed but we won't. Just wait and see...



India considers Kashmir its part , hence will go to any length to protect its territorial integrity, while Afghanistan is a foreign country for US. It wanted to kill OBL and after having killed OBL, US is looking for a route to leave Afghanistan. So no there is analogy between both the situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

Stephen Cohen said:


> Great news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of that FAMOUS Picture of Eleven Militants
> Some SEVEN have been gunned down
> 
> Burhan Wani was their ring leader


Most of these are already dispatched.

The other terrorist you encircled in red is Nasser Ahmad Pandit - he was butchered may this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharpshooter12

ito said:


> There are hardly three million people in the valley. There are 6 times more people in just Mumbai. Because of smaller number of people in the valley, it is hard to sustain a rebellion against a state like India.


I completely agree with that. A movement in just the Kashmir whether supported by us or not will not succeed on its own. For us perhaps it will have an advantage of tying down some indian forces but other than that nothing else can be achieved here and there will be consequences of such support. 

The only way the Kashmiris can actually get freedom is if the overall stability of India is reduced in a manner that some of the bigger states start thinking about seceding, let's say Bengal. States like Punjab and Kashmir has too small a population to cause any major security issues for the state of India.


----------



## jaiind

key board warriors mourning the death of a guy who got brainwashed by mullahs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-2.

SHAHEED NEVER DIES....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Param

hussain0216 said:


> Do you also have a picture of the regiment from which the 8 indian soldiers died last week with circles around their faces


YES.And 8 Pakistani Paramilitary persons were also killed in next couple of days.What a coincidence!!

You are breeding Terrorists and portraying them as fighters.Next Pakistan is going Syria way.Thats your country future.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manas

Jonah Arthur said:


> Rest in peace brave heart. You have a great reward for your sacrifice afterlife.



Keep those virgins ready for grand orgy Burhan Wani has won for himself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Max

RIP freedom fighter.. Salute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Good riddance. Pakistan suffers everyday because of these "freedom fighters".

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## jaiind

cerberus said:


>



how he got armor helmet and camouflage dress some how silimar to army dress in J.K??


----------



## Hamoon

jaiind said:


> how he got armor helmet and camouflage dress some how silimar to army dress in J.K??


Indian army sell their own weapons and uniform for money.


----------



## Srinivas

The guy took arms against India,threatened the administration and people and met his fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

After the ambush on CRPF convoy ; Government has asked Indian Army to conduct
SIMULTANEOUS and synchronised operations at many places at the same time 

SO that they are unable to escape in the forests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Param

Hamoon said:


> Indian army sell their own weapons and uniform for money.


And you will be deported from USA for your radical views.


----------



## -xXx-

A.M. said:


> Good riddance. Pakistan suffers everyday because of these "freedom fighters".



You will be banned soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

jaiind said:


> w he got armor helmet and camouflage dress some how silimar to army dress in J.K??


Its Easy to get you Know Who Provides them Back End

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

Sharpshooter12 said:


> I completely agree with that. A movement in just the Kashmir whether supported by us or not will not succeed on its own. For us perhaps it will have an advantage of tying down some indian forces but other than that nothing else can be achieved here and there will be consequences of such support.



If Pakistan stop supporting Kashmiri 'cause', the next day Kashmiri 'movement' is dead. As you said the population of Kashmir is too small to sustain against such a large state like India. Same analogy can be applied to China and Tibet case. The population of Tibet is so small compared to China, that I don't think Tibet will ever cede from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tamilnadu

X-2. said:


> SHAHEED NEVER DIES....


Thats true,only after the person is dead is called shaheed,so a dead man cannt be die again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaiind

Hamoon said:


> Indian army sell their own weapons and uniform for money.


our army is not been surviving on aid for the money unlike others to sell their goods to substandard people

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

#Burhan Wani is Top Twitter Trend 
https://twitter.com/search?q="Burhan Wani"&src=tren

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

It was 19 th Rashtriya Rifles (*Sikh Light infantry)*


Paaji ajj tau Mess mn Daru party pakki hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## hussain0216

Param said:


> YES.And 8 Pakistani Paramilitary persons were also killed in next couple of days.What a coincidence!!
> 
> You are breeding Terrorists and portraying them as fighters.Next Pakistan is going Syria way.Thats your country future.


 we only support the freedom of Kashmir from hindu occupation


----------



## Assange

rest in pieces pig....good going IA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pandora

RIP Brave Mujahid


----------



## hussain0216

X-2. said:


> SHAHEED NEVER DIES....



They live on to inspire the faithful to fight darker uglier invaders


----------



## Stephen Cohen

RASHTRIYA RIFLES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaiind

cerberus said:


> Its Easy to get you Know Who Provides them Back End


we can get army dress some how. but armor for body is fishy


----------



## hussain0216

Assange said:


> rest in pieces pig....good going IA


@fsayed will you also rest your muslim brother in pig pieces


----------



## cerberus

It Increase Tally to 75 This year

*Indian Army killed 72 militants in Jammu Kashmir this year: official*


http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-in-jammu-kashmie-this-year-official-2895723/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## X-2.

Same goes raw involvement in blouchistan and afg that destabilising by raw against Pakistan 
Kashmiri movement is run by the Kashmiri ppl them self's ... u don't got any yadav in India lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

In all other pictures he's supporting army fatigues, but he was killed during the so called encounter wearing a trendy T-shirt.
Oh well, another fake encounter to add to the list doesn't hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Huskar

Seems like Army is working overtime to increase soil fertility in Kashmir valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## X-2.

https://defence.pk/threads/hizbul-m...shmiri-youth-to-join-them-first-video.394102/


----------



## ranjeet

Jamwal's said:


> It was 19 th Rashtriya Rifles (*Sikh Light infantry)*
> 
> 
> Paaji ajj tau Mess mn Daru party pakki hai.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316354

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## hussain0216

Windjammer said:


> In all other pictures he's supporting army fatigues, but he was killed during the so called encounter wearing a trendy T-shirt.
> Oh well, another fake encounter to add to the list doesn't hurt.


To be honest they have just killed some innocent kid

Its the usual MO from the indians

Whenever they get their soldiers killed, give it 24 hours to a week and you will get a story like this almost guaranteed to pep there population 

If it weren't were the innocent kashmiris they murder it would be comical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

The Huskar said:


> Seems like Army is working overtime to increase soil fertility in Kashmir valley.


Yeah Sear Increase in Numbers Alone tell you 

*Indian Army killed 72 militants in Jammu Kashmir this year: official*

*75 if you include this 

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-in-jammu-kashmie-this-year-official-2895723/

Happy Hunting For chaps *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Windjammer said:


> In all other pictures he's supporting army fatigues, but he was killed during the so called encounter wearing a trendy T-shirt.
> Oh well, another fake encounter to add to the list doesn't hurt.


He was hiding in a home....his bullet ridden pic just got viral and face is clearly visible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manas

hussain0216 said:


> To be honest they have just killed some innocent kid
> 
> Its the usual MO from the indians
> 
> Whenever they get their soldiers killed, give it 24 hours to a week and you will get a story like this almost guaranteed to pep there population
> 
> If it weren't were the innocent kashmiris they murder it would be comical




Yes , Osama bin laden isn't dead . He is still alive . lol

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Assange

hussain0216 said:


> @fsayed will you also rest your muslim brother in pig pieces



Nah!!!! my Muslim friends are not the same as these pigs....

They respect us (non-Muslims)....but these bastards do not respect anyone....

So pig is the correct for them..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

Assange said:


> Nah!!!! my Muslim friends are not the same as these pigs....
> 
> They respect us (non-Muslims)....but these bastards do not respect anyone....
> 
> So pig is the correct for them..



They most likely hate you for worshipping idols and supporting occupation of Kashmir behind your back


----------



## Sharpshooter12

ito said:


> If Pakistan stop supporting Kashmiri 'cause', the next day Kashmiri 'movement' is dead. As you said the population of Kashmir is too small to sustain against such a large state like India. Same analogy can be applied to China and Tibet case. The population of Tibet is so small compared to China, that I don't think Tibet will ever cede from China.


I think we have already stopped supporting them militarily otherwise the situation would have been a bit different. Remember the 90's when we were actively supporting them, the things were quite dark back then. 

I can personally attest to this as I belong to an area where youth were actively taking part in the Kashmir insurgency. Hell even I wanted to go there when I was a child. When I go to my village that is just 60 km from the capital, I can see some old boards across the road with a picture and name and places like Kupwara, Rajori e.t.c as the places where they were martyred. One village in every 20 had such a board, mostly Hizbul Mujahideen, but they are quite old now. I have not seen any new board for a very long time and have not heard about anyone of my area joining such outfits lately. 

The political movement in Kashmir is there to stay for a while, the militant part is already done and dusted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> In all other pictures he's supporting army fatigues, but he was killed during the so called encounter wearing a trendy T-shirt.
> Oh well, another fake encounter to add to the list doesn't hurt.


You Expecting his Body with full Gear in Hospital Its clear he was on Hospital bed if not blind to track background 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm2e-MIUcAAV_dZ.jpg


----------



## Jamwal's

ranjeet said:


>


Haan brother, aaj tau maja aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Confirmation from the Army 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751443545496489984

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

hussain0216 said:


> To be honest they have just killed some innocent kid
> 
> Its the usual MO from the indians
> 
> Whenever they get their soldiers killed, give it 24 hours to a week and you will get a story like this almost guaranteed to pep there population
> 
> If it weren't were the innocent kashmiris they murder it would be comical


On top of those killed in the ambush, several cases of fratricide and suicide this week alone wouldn't have helped either, so any port in a storm to lift the moral of the others deployed in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Assange

hussain0216 said:


> They most likely hate you for worshipping idols and supporting occupation of Kashmir behind your back



That is my wish whether I worship idols are not that is not the business of others....If you think idol worshipers are bad and wrong you should know that even in Kaba the holiest place of Islam used to be a Idol worshiping place....

Anyways about occupation...I support my country fully whatever they do for the interest of this country....

And by the way what can you expect from a Muslim they are back stabbers and you prove them by saying that...I hope my friends are not the same kind....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manas

With Burhan Wani's killing, Indian forces have eliminated entire gang of Facebook terror poster-boys of #Kashmir one after the other. Salute

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ito

Windjammer said:


> On top of those killed in the ambush, several cases of fratricide and suicide this week alone wouldn't have helped either, so any port in a storm to lift the moral of the others deployed in the region.



If you are depending on suicides to deplete the world's third largest army, then I guess you have to wait a million years to get Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> You Excepting his Body with full Gear in Hospital Its clear he was on Hospital bed if not blind to track background
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm2e-MIUcAAV_dZ.jpg



Yup, clearly he's in the hospital bed, his clothes were removed to dress his wounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

lol, liberals right now 

* "Burhan Wani son of a head master who used social media as a weapon killed" *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Winchester

"If you are not ready to die for it, put the word 'freedom' out of your vocabulary"
Malcom X

Kashmiris have shown time and again they are ready to pay the ultimate sacrifice against oppression.


----------



## Burhan Wani

Manas said:


> Keep those virgins ready for grand orgy Burhan Wani has won for himself


You will realize it.


----------



## gayMo

Manas said:


> With Burhan Wani's killing, Indian forces have eliminated entire gang of Facebook terror poster-boys of #Kashmir one after the other. Salute


To be realistic, since Pakistan and China are still supporting terror in india, these foolish misguided souls will appear like the demon raktabheeja. A Durga like goddess will appear to kill these demons.


----------



## G0dfather

To scrap yard they belong... To unmarked grave yard they shall return.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like Army started operation on 4 areas after the CRPF Ambush, the rats had nowhere to run

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gayMo

Winchester said:


> "If you are not ready to die for it, put the word 'freedom' out of your vocabulary"
> Malcom X
> 
> Kashmiris have shown time and again they are ready to pay the ultimate sacrifice against oppression.


We Indians are sacrificing our lives by guarding our borders against muslim aggression for over 1000 years. Kashmir which was once a hindu area is now over run by muslims. We salute the brave indian soldiers who guard the land against invaders.


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> Yup, clearly he's in the hospital bed, his clothes were removed to dress his wounds.


Do you know Procedure of Autopsy for records

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

ranjeet said:


> Confirmation from the Army
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751443545496489984


You celebrated a lot when you martyred Ghazi Baba. Don't forget the revenge.


----------



## gayMo

Jonah Arthur said:


> You celebrated a lot when you martyred Ghazi Baba. Don't forget the revenge.


see , as long Pakistan shelters terrorists there will be cowardly killings of indian civilians. Problem is Pakistani so called male army can only hide behind militants, Chinese and americans to fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manas

Burhan Wani is such an wasteful moron . 

He could have learned something from fellow muslims like SRK and Salman who live in india as muslims but still rake loads of money and live like kings with all the comfort and dignity of life .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stephen Cohen

@Windjammer 

There is ABSOLUTELY nothing that you can do to get Kashmir 

The DESIRE and capabilities of Hindus to HOLD it is stronger than your capabilities to take it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayesha.a

Sharpshooter12 said:


> I think we have already stopped supporting them militarily otherwise the situation would have been a bit different. Remember the 90's when we were actively supporting them, the things were quite dark back then.



Yes, Pakistan stopped (to be more accurate, severely reduced) military support during Musharaff's time in about 2003. But the reason for the big change from early 90s to today, is that now the IA has a very large counter insurgency force - the Rashtriya Rifles. The RR did not exist in the early 90s, and the regular army was not trained to counter a large scale insurgency. But now the situation is entirely different - India has the largest dedicated counter insurgency force in the world, and they have a wealth of experience. Over the past 20 years, they have honed their tactics and skills and with a strength of 65 odd battalions, they have complete area domination in Kashmir. A successful insurgency is impossible. Period.

So as you state, the political demands will continue for a long time, until the Indian govt gets its act together and bring all of Kashmir into the mainstream. But the chance of a real insurgency that tests Indian forces, is nil. Pakistan's ability to overtly support them militarily is also severely curbed by the border control systems in place - there can be no large scale movement of militants, as there used to be in the 90s. Back then, large droves of young men would go to Pakistan for military training, and return as masked insurgents. These days, that too is an impossibility. With the RR dominating all of Kashmir, the army can easily secure the border from any large scale movement of arms or men.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Windjammer

cerberus said:


> Do you know Procedure of Autopsy for records


What are you blabbering on for,
You guys are usually quick to post pictures of dead fighters lying in the middle of some Forrest or field along with their weapons, bodies covered in blood and dust but here, you had the humanity to release a picture after practising the full Geneva convention..... give it a rest .


----------



## gayMo

Manas said:


> Burhan Wani is such an wasteful moron .
> 
> He could have learned something from fellow muslims like SRK and Salman who live in india as muslims but still rake loads of money and live like kings with all the comfort and dignity of life .


That's not the point. We could see the evil of religious brainwashing that happened even to rich Bangla boys. So the problem is the Islamic preaching and funds coming from Saudi and the religion itself which is political rather than spiritual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TejasMk3

Updated Famous picture 







Good job IA!

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## kaykay

Kashmiri seperatist leaders are mourning like anything....lolz SAS Geelani ko kahi heart attack na aa jaye...haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

gayMo said:


> see , as long Pakistan shelters terrorists there will be cowardly killings of indian civilians. Problem is Pakistani so called male army can only hide behind militants, Chinese and americans to fight.


I accept that we support them, and i also accept that our forces cannot do anything for Kashmiri muslims thatswhy we train volunteers.
And we will not stop supporting them on every front even in difficult state.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Hizbul commander *Burhan Wani* and Sartaj Ahmad Shaikh, both were top Hizb personal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gayMo

Jonah Arthur said:


> I accept that we support them, and i also accept that our forces cannot do anything for Kashmiri muslims thatswhy we train volunteers.
> And we will not stop supporting them on every front even in difficult state.


Support them, but do not provide arms and terrorist training. Do like how india support Tibetan freedom.


----------



## cerberus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751448270283665408

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Stephen Cohen

TejasMk3 said:


> Good job IA!



So out of that ELEVEN ; Eight are eliminated -- I thought Seven

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

*Some of his fanboy posts.

Xxx - love you Burhan Bhai - Allah Apko Lambi umar de
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Jonah Arthur said:


> I accept that we support them, and i also accept that our forces cannot do anything for Kashmiri muslims thatswhy we train volunteers.
> And we will not stop supporting them on every front even in difficult state.


Rest assured sir.... we'll continue to kill them too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gayMo

Windjammer said:


> What are you blabbering on for,
> You guys are usually quick to post pictures of dead fighters lying in the middle of some Forrest or field along with their weapons, bodies covered in blood and dust but here, you had the humanity to release a picture after practising the full Geneva convention..... give it a rest .


They are just terrorist scum of the earth. Does not matter how they are shown or how their polluted remains are disposed off.


----------



## cerberus

Windjammer said:


> What are you blabbering on for,
> You guys are usually quick to post pictures of dead fighters lying in the middle of some Forrest or field along with their weapons, bodies covered in blood and dust but here, you had the humanity to release a picture after practising the full Geneva convention..... give it a rest .


Our Kill Our choice

Should I Show you posts of My PDF Pakistani friends Whenever BLA guy gets killed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

We must be alert we will see MORE violence and attacks in the coming days 

We will have to impose Curfew THROUGHOUT Kashmir


----------



## cerberus

Jamwal's said:


> *Some of his fanboy posts.
> 
> Xxx - love you Burhan Bhai - Allah Apko Lambi umar de
> *
> 
> View attachment 316358

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shree835

Manas said:


> 72 virgins for Burhan Wani !
> 
> PIC : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cm2e-MIUcAAV_dZ.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> Hizbul commander *Burhan Wani* and Sartaj Ahmad Shaikh, both were top Hizb personal


who was the third musketeer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Yawn. Would be replaced by someone else.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751453206866165760


----------



## Tipu7

Poor Soul.
May He rest in Peace ..................

Kashmir will be Free ....................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sharpshooter12

Star Wars said:


> some Pakistanis posting this pic on twitter xD


----------



## Soumitra

Jonah Arthur said:


> Rest in peace brave heart. You have a great reward for your sacrifice afterlife.


reported for supporting terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

And just like that another pig sent to hell.
Its funny how these "freedom fighters" were so many in number 30 years ago and even more 60 years ago and look at them now, Pakistanis are finding it difficult to find 1 such "hero".
I wonder what Pakistanis will say 20 years from now when there are even lesser if not at all.

Either way, happy days are upon us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

Sharpshooter12 said:


>


and the white part around india top is all China ?? which will ban all religion and associated shit??



Soumitra said:


> reported for supporting terrorist


they can support terrorists . these are good terorrists according to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> who was the third musketeer?



Masoom Ahmad Shah , no clue who he is


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751454099854458881

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Burhan Wani

Soumitra said:


> reported for supporting terrorist


Not first time. 
I will not stop supporting them, because they belong to me and i belong to them.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 316357
> 
> 
> 
> some Pakistanis posting this pic on twitter xD



Hazaron Khwaishen Aisi ki HAR khwaish par Dam nikle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

Hamoon said:


> Look at Bharti radicalized Hindus celebrating Muslim death. Shame on you.



Nope this is the way INDIAN ARMY GIVES EDEE TO DEAR TERRORIST.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Looks like the whole thing was over within 2 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharpshooter12

gayMo said:


> and the white part around india top is all China ?? which will ban all religion and associated shit??


hahaha chill out mate. Anyway in our Punjabi there is an idiom which says "Putar panwain maray, Per nuhn tay bewa howay"


----------



## Soumitra

Jonah Arthur said:


> Not first time.
> I will not stop supporting them, because they belong to me and i belong to them.


Dont support from behind a computer screen. Pick up a gun and come to Kashmir to show your real support. I have the same message for @Zarvan also

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

Soumitra said:


> Dont support from behind a computer screen. Pick up a gun and come to Kashmir to show your real support. I have the same message for @Zarvan also



@Zarvan has calmed down a lot in a few years, he isn't the same extreme ideological person i saw when i first came to pdf


----------



## Burhan Wani

Soumitra said:


> Dont support from behind a computer screen. Pick up a gun and come to Kashmir to show your real support. I have the same message for @Zarvan also


Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.
But for Burhan i say, "revenge".


----------



## haviZsultan

What a waste of precious life. The lack of political progress for the freedom struggle, combined with harsh heavy handed methods punishing civilians for militancy in Kashmir and idolization of previous freedom fighters who have the support of the Kashmiri masses and finally the unanimous voice seeking freedom for Kashmir which was denied may have led Burhan to seek a life of struggle against the Indian state. I do not support what he did but the desperation against Indian misrule is heavy with some. Even in Lucknow there is a feeling of despondency among muslim youth over the fact that muslims are framed on false charges of terrorism. 

There are core reasons behind the militancy. For Pakistan, India, everyone. The dynamics are different as are the reasons but in the end there is always some mistreatment, poverty, desperation and oppression in the mix. I would like Kashmiris to find a political solution to gain freedom rather than militancy.


----------



## Soumitra

Hamoon said:


> Not Indians not a single Indian Muslim here on this thread.


@fsayed is Indian Muslim

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

After the pampore attack on CRPF the security forces had launched the specific intelligence based operation and this successful encounter is the result of those crucial intelligence inputs from locals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stephen Cohen

haviZsultan said:


> What a waste of precious life. The lack of political progress for the freedom struggle, combined with harsh heavy handed methods punishing civilians for militancy in Kashmir and idolization of previous freedom fighters who have the support of the Kashmiri masses and finally the unanimous voice seeking freedom for Kashmir which was denied may have led Burhan to seek a life of struggle against the Indian state. I do not support what he did but the desperation against Indian misrule is heavy with some. Even in Lucknow there is a feeling of despondency among muslim youth over the fact that muslims are framed on false charges of terrorism.
> 
> There are core reasons behind the militancy. For Pakistan, India, everyone. The dynamics are different as are the reasons but in the end there is always some mistreatment, poverty, desperation and oppression in the mix. I would like Kashmiris to find a political solution to gain freedom rather than militancy.



There is ONLY One solution 

LOC as the Border ; that is it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.
> But for Burhan i say, "revenge".


 Zaid Hamid?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Poster boy to poster- only a bullet in between....Sigh: 1 more unmarked grave.... 


Good job.... actually it is a win win situation.... Terrorist achieved what they wanted, and security agencies acheived what

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## haviZsultan

Stephen Cohen said:


> There is ONLY One solution
> 
> LOC as the Border ; that is it


Its not that simple and if you try to make it this blunt there will be continued casualties in Kashmir. Both on militants and armies side.


----------



## The Huskar

cerberus said:


> Yeah Sear Increase in Numbers Alone tell you
> 
> *Indian Army killed 72 militants in Jammu Kashmir this year: official*
> 
> *75 if you include this
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...-in-jammu-kashmie-this-year-official-2895723/
> 
> Happy Hunting For chaps *


Now if they exterminate a few of those ISIS wannabes,they maybe those blood sucking gilanis would pay some heed.


----------



## Skillrex

Its a Eid gift from Indian Army..
but as expected there are posters who support terrorism openly here.. oh i forgot they categorise good terrororist and bad terrorist.. if they kill Indian citizen they are heroes.. shaheed blah blah pig shit.. but if they kill one of their own from children to innocent by standers. they are bad terrorist supported by India..blah blah.. another horse shit. 
cant wait when to cheer and openly cheer for OUR Baluchistan brothers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Soumitra said:


> @fsayed is Indian Muslim


I don't believe so. Specially after Syama turned out to be Hindu. Muslims are aware of the plight of Kashmiris and have a soft spot for them. Even the loyal ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

[Bregs] said:


> After the pampore attack on CRPF the security forces had launched the specific intelligence based operation and this successful encounter is the result of those crucial intelligence inputs from locals



@Abingdonboy We need your famous post right now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

haviZsultan said:


> Its not that simple and if you try to make it this blunt there will be continued casualties in Kashmir. Both on militants and armies side.



Bring it On 

We are ready for anything and everything 

Pakistan cannot get Kashmir without fighting an ALL out war 

These terrorists do not affect India's RESOLVE to Hold Kashmir 

We have NO Shortage of either Man power or Fire power

And even WITHOUT resolving Kashmir we are doing very well ECONOMICALLY 

We can fight this war for EVER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Oscar said:


> I have a friend in that area, better check with him on the real story.


Hope you have checked with him


----------



## Star Wars

They established contact at 18:15 was over in less than 2 hours..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.



Just ONE question ; if you are so strong 

Why do you Start TALKING of Nukes when we DEPLOY our ARMY on the Border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.
> But for Burhan i say, "revenge".



Yeah, remember what happened the last time you said that?
We stripped you of almost half you population...............cough...........1971.





Star Wars said:


> @Abingdonboy We need your famous post right now



Yes we do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

The Huskar said:


> Now if they exterminate a few of those ISIS wannabes,they maybe those blood sucking gilanis would pay some heed.


Ohh NO, ISIS gives us Complete freedom from International press Some times i wonder that this is Inside Job
ISis Flag thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Stephen Cohen said:


> Bring it On
> 
> We are ready for anything and everything
> 
> Pakistan cannot get Kashmir without fighting an ALL out war
> 
> These terrorists do not affect India's RESOLVE to Hold Kashmir
> 
> We have NO Shortage of either Man power or Fire power
> 
> And even WITHOUT resolving Kashmir we are doing very well ECONOMICALLY
> 
> We can fight this war for EVER


Thinking of only war and aggression and using force against the Kashmiris has denied you the option to talk peace and bring Kashmiris to the negotiating table. 
I predict the insurgency will continue bleeding India slowly. It already has taken 93000 lives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Stephen Cohen said:


> Just ONE question ; if you are so strong
> 
> Why do you Start TALKING of Nukes when we DEPLOY our ARMY on the Border


We don't have nukes.


----------



## Soumitra

Jonah Arthur said:


> We don't have nukes.


Who do you mean by "We" - Pakistani govt/Army or Kahmiri militants?


----------



## cerberus

haviZsultan said:


> I don't believe so. Specially after Syama turned out to be Hindu. Muslims are aware of the plight of Kashmiris and have a soft spot for them. Even the loyal ones.


*Let me tell you a Fact the Team which kill Burhan was Consists of J&K SOG who are Local Kashmir boys 
Want some Extra cash Learn History about 

SOG J&K Police *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

haviZsultan said:


> Thinking of only war and aggression and using force against the Kashmiris has denied you the option to talk peace and bring Kashmiris to the negotiating table.



The kashmiris are RESPONSIBLE for their own plight 

This dream of Uniting with Pakistan has given them only Grief and Frustration and suffering 



haviZsultan said:


> I predict the insurgency will continue bleeding India slowly. It already has taken 93000 lives



As a THINK tank I expect you to know bwtter 

Kashmir insurgency started in 1990 

From that time Our economy has grown TEN TIMES 

And our forex reserves by THREE HUNDRED times 

The expenditure is very small as compared to our Our GDP

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JanjaWeed

SpArK said:


> First they become poster boys and then becomes a "poster".


then roasted & toasted by IA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

cerberus said:


> *Let me tell you a Fact the Team which kill Burhan was Consists of J&K SOG who are Local Kashmir boys
> Want some Extra cash Learn History about
> 
> SOG J&K Police *



I hope the local boys will get the money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

haviZsultan said:


> I don't believe so. Specially after Syama turned out to be Hindu. Muslims are aware of the plight of Kashmiris and have a soft spot for them. Even the loyal ones.


You are lying.....Syama Ayas is term from Yajurveda, a Hindu book. How can you took him for Muslim? @Syama Ayas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lightoftruth

haviZsultan said:


> Thinking of only war and aggression and using force against the Kashmiris has denied you the option to talk peace and bring Kashmiris to the negotiating table.
> I predict the insurgency will continue bleeding India slowly. It already has taken 93000 lives


Nope ,we brought major national parties of India into J&K through political dialogue one is currently one half of the govt their.Majority takes part in elections of India as for those who pick up guns the result is what happened to this scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

haviZsultan said:


> It already has taken 93000 lives



This is the loss of Civilian life and the number of terrorists killed
along with foreign militants

Our soldiers killed has been around *5000 in Twenty five years *


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> They established contact at 18:15 was over in less than 2 hours..


So posterboy couldn't put up much of a fight?


----------



## Star Wars

Glad he got killed this fast, he would have become a huge threat if he was given time to live....


----------



## shree835

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.
> But for Burhan i say, "revenge".



Jitni Aukaat ho utni hee baat karna...remember 1971....???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> So posterboy couldn't put up much of a fight?



Those 3 guys put up a fight for little more than an hour not even 2, first report of his death came out in 20:15 so i assume he died atleast 30 minutes before...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## foxbat

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

Soumitra said:


> Who do you mean by "We" - Pakistani govt/Army or Kahmiri militants?


Why you are so curious.?
Our nuclear assets have different purposes. When we talk about nukes we want to remind you that we are capable to remove India from map.
Alas, our defense assets and military strength cannot secure Muslim Ummah specially oppressed Kashmiris.


----------



## ito

haviZsultan said:


> Thinking of only war and aggression and using force against the Kashmiris has denied you the option to talk peace and bring Kashmiris to the negotiating table.
> I predict the insurgency will continue bleeding India slowly. It already has taken 93000 lives



Do you really think that without the local people help and tips he would have been killed? And there is no one Kashmir, it is multifarious, each have their own take on Kashmir issue. Muslims especially sunnis hijacking the agenda doesn't mean all Kashmiris want freedom.

The population of whole of Kashmir that include hindus is just half of Mumbai, it doesn't have the mass to force India to bleed. Kashmiris especially from the valley have to come terms of them being a part of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## foxbat

Star Wars said:


> Those 3 guys put up a fight for little more than an hour, first report of his death came out in 20:15 so i assume he died atleast 30 minutes before...


Wasnt a fight. More of an execution.


----------



## Star Wars

foxbat said:


> Wasnt a fight. More of an execution.



you'd think they would put up some sort of a fight, don't they always carry weapons around ?


----------



## arp2041

To Quote a friend of Mine............. _"Mess with the best....Die Like the Rest"_

But since i don't COPY anyone, so i will have my own quote........

_"Make Your own Poster, Army will make your Toaster!!" -arp2041_

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## JanjaWeed

any tears yet from 10 Janpath?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

shree835 said:


> Jitni Aukaat ho utni hee baat karna...remember 1971....???


Remember 1947 when you dropped your forces to aid Dogras..


----------



## ito

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.
> But for Burhan i say, "revenge".



Don't take gun, the average life of Kashmir militant is just 2 years. I would not like you to get killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

JanjaWeed said:


> any tears yet from 10 Janpath?



scroll.in calling him a "legend"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

foxbat said:


> Wasnt a fight. More of an execution.


Can we expect a headline like "AND THEY EXECUTED WANI" from secular folks? Barkha already said this ... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751428814425776129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Star Wars said:


> I hope the local boys will get the money


* Every militant killed by the group earns it between ₹35,000 (US$520) and ₹50,000 (US$740), according to a police officer. Bonuses are paid for arresting the militants and capturing arms and ammunitions. There are also out-of-turn promotions. Hundreds of officers have risen up the ranks while hundreds of policemen have become officers in a matter of a few years, thanks to their stints in the SOG.*

*SOG Guys Reformed Kashmiri youths *

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## foxbat

haviZsultan said:


> Thinking of only war and aggression and using force against the Kashmiris has denied you the option to talk peace and bring Kashmiris to the negotiating table.
> I predict the insurgency will continue bleeding India slowly. It already has taken 93000 lives



Actually, this is the koolaid that your leaders have fed you since your childhood. The cost that India incurs, both in terms of money and lives is negligible. Today in india 150,000 people die every year in Road accidents. Traffic management is a bigger problem for us than this so called bleeding in Kashmir. Frankly, thats not even a pin prick. And compared to rest of world, specially middle east and Pakistan, Kashmir seems a thousand times more peaceful today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

ito said:


> Don't take gun, the average life of Kashmir militant is just 2 years. I would not like you to get killed.


Similarly i don't like my self to sit idol and live a great life when across the border youngsters are giving their lives for freedom.


----------



## ito

foxbat said:


> Wasnt a fight. More of an execution.



Majority of local Kashmiri terrorists have no fighting skills. If there is an encounter that is going on for hours, we can surely say that the guy is from across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Jonah Arthur said:


> Our hands are tight dear. If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.
> But for Burhan i say, "revenge".



You just reminded me of my buddy @RazPaK ..........i wonder where he is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shree835

Jonah Arthur said:


> Remember 1947 when you dropped your forces to aid Dogras..



Baluchistan .... Hungama Kyu hai Barpa... We Just killed Terrorist.


----------



## Hellfire

hussain0216 said:


> They most likely hate you for worshipping idols and supporting occupation of Kashmir behind your back



What does an idol mean?

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/idol

And what is the Holy Kaba?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> scroll.in calling him a "legend"


they are going with "son of school head master who used social media as weapon." 

AK to bas latkane ke liye uthai thi.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Jonah Arthur said:


> Similarly i don't like my self to sit idol and live a great life when across the border youngsters are giving their lives for freedom.



Then please come soon ; we will grant you your wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> Can we expect a headline like "AND THEY EXECUTED WANI" from secular folks? Barkha already said this ...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751428814425776129



did she say when is her bangle breaking ceremony?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Windjammer said:


> On top of those killed in the ambush, *several cases of fratricide and suicide this week alone wouldn't have helped either,* so any port in a storm to lift the moral of the others deployed in the region.



source for the bold if you may please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> scroll.in calling him a "legend"


rather troll.in. wish them many more such dead 'legends' !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

Jonah Arthur said:


> Similarly i don't like my self to sit idol and live a great life when across the border youngsters are giving their lives for freedom.



Look from the other side...one man's terrorist is other's freedom fighter. You may feel your blood boil, but the same thing happens to us too when any soldier in Kashmir is killed. It doesn't mean I pick up the gun and go to Pakistan.


----------



## jha

"And to unmarked grave shall they return " ...

Looks like poster boy was good for just posing for posters. Did not put up much fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> I accept that we support them, and i also accept that our forces cannot do anything for Kashmiri muslims thatswhy we train volunteers.
> And we will not stop supporting them on every front even in difficult state.



Good. Carry on ... !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

ito said:


> Do you really think that without the local people help and tips he would have been killed? And there is no one Kashmir, it is multifarious, each have their own take on Kashmir issue. Muslims especially sunnis hijacking the agenda doesn't mean all Kashmiris want freedom.
> 
> The population of whole of Kashmir that include hindus is just half of Mumbai, it doesn't have the mass to force India to bleed. Kashmiris especially from the valley have to come terms of them being a part of India.


Regardless of the insurgency dying down in recent years it exists nonetheless. Draconian policies followed by India like the hanging of Afzal Guru will only act to strenghthen the freedom cause. But by population Kashmir is indeed small in the scope of things. If UP muslims rose up it might be more of a threat.


----------



## foxbat

jha said:


> "And to unmarked grave shall they return " ...
> 
> Looks like poster boy was good for just posing for posters. Did not put up much fight.


Another young and valuable life lost for the lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GORKHALI

I love the way,Pakistani posters calling him Martyr ,mujahedin bla bla. Then I look at Pakistan as a nation ,why it always looked upon as Hell on earth ,one of most dangerous place on earth and why it always rocked by bombs ,terrorist attack etc etc.Are we surprised?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> "And to unmarked grave shall they return " ...
> 
> Looks like poster boy was good for just posing for posters. Did not put up much fight.



You mean to say he was a FLOP TERRORIST? or maybe KRK of Terrorists?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

JanjaWeed said:


> did she say when is her bangle breaking ceremony?


She was on ndtv mourning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

jha said:


> "And to unmarked grave shall they return " ...
> 
> Looks like poster boy was good for just posing for posters. Did not put up much fight.



He was using social media as the weapon of war as per Barkha Datt. Maybe there was no internet connection at the time of encounter!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## haviZsultan

Stephen Cohen said:


> This is the loss of Civilian life and the number of terrorists killed
> along with foreign militants
> 
> Our soldiers killed has been around *5000 in Twenty five years *


The insurgency rages on yet. And Burhan Wani, a uni student in it gives increased popularity to the freedom movement. Kashmiris admire Burhan. If India does not stop using violent disproportionate force against stone throwing Kashmiri mobs the situation is only bound to grow worse.


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> Not first time.
> I will not stop supporting them, because they belong to me and i belong to them.



Did we have you over in kashmir ever?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

ito said:


> Look from the other side...one man's terrorist is other's freedom fighter. You may feel your blood boil, but the same thing happens to us too when any soldier in Kashmir is killed. It doesn't mean I pick up the gun and go to Pakistan.


Why don't you quit your forces from the valley and finish all this.?
I am very disappointed today.


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> You mean to say he was a FLOP TERRORIST? or maybe KRK of Terrorists?



More like Veena Malik of terrorists.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> *Our hands are tight dear.* If allowed we can raise our flag in Delhi.



LOL!!! Yeah right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skillrex

The poster boy lasted for around 30mins... sad all those training from its master across the border and this is the result he gives..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

jha said:


> More like Veena Malik of terrorists.



Oh c'mon, I have CLOSELY watched her movies.....she is not a flop actress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ayesha.a

haviZsultan said:


> The insurgency rages on yet. And Burhan Wani, a uni student in it gives increased popularity to the freedom movement.



Err...Burhan Wani was a 10th standard dropout.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

ranjeet said:


> She was on ndtv mourning.


Sure she will be joined by her fellow mourners pretty soon! There's Rana & Sagarika yet to come!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

haviZsultan said:


> Even in Lucknow there is a feeling of despondency among muslim youth over the fact that muslims are framed on false charges of terrorism.



You tend to keep harping on the alleged disaffection in Lucknow, now please post a reference or seriously clam up if you have no idea of the dynamics in Lucknow between the Shias and Sunni themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

hellfire said:


> Did we have you over in kashmir ever?


I live in liberated part with honor.


----------



## ito

haviZsultan said:


> The insurgency rages on yet. And Burhan Wani, a uni student in it gives increased popularity to the freedom movement. Kashmiris admire Burhan. If India does not stop using violent disproportionate force against stone throwing Kashmiri mobs the situation is only bound to grow worse.



It is the Kashmiris that incite violence first, and Indian forces are forced to respond. I would understood your point if Indian forces were to incite violence first. Burhan Wani was firing and Indian forces have to kill. Any force anywhere in the world would have done the same

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

Rip innocent soul may your killers got killed soon .. Aameen


----------



## WaLeEdK2

RIP.


----------



## Burhan Wani

ayesha.a said:


> Err...Burhan Wani was a 10th standard dropout.


Behave, He was not dropped out.
He left his education for freedom and entire nation will proud on him.


----------



## foxbat

Naara-e-Mastana said:


> Rip innocent soul may your killers got killed soon .. Aameen


Dil ke behlaane ko Ghalib, yeh Khayal acchha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

kaykay said:


> You are lying.....Syama Ayas is term from Yajurveda, a Hindu book. How can you took him for Muslim? @Syama Ayas



Ignorance is a bliss. Read his rants on disaffection in Lucknow Muslims ...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

JanjaWeed said:


> He was using social media as the weapon of war as per Barkha Datt. Maybe there was no internet connection at the time of encounter!



Yes.. He should have learned to use real weapons as well. Looks like our boys did not mind his photogenic features while shooting him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ayesha.a

Jonah Arthur said:


> Behave, He was not dropped out.
> He left his education for freedom and entire nation will proud on him.



Well, your countryman stated that he is a "university student", and therefore it means a lot. The reality...

By the way, leaving school without completing it is the very definition of dropping out; whatever the reason for doing so may have been.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> Why you are so curious.?
> Our nuclear assets have different purposes. When we talk about nukes we want to remind you that we are capable to remove India from map.
> Alas, our defense assets and military strength cannot secure Muslim Ummah specially oppressed Kashmiris.



Muslim ummah?

Even the saudis consider you as second rate!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

arp2041 said:


> Oh c'mon, I have CLOSELY watched her movies.....she is not a flop actress.



Apna apna taste hai bhai


----------



## WaLeEdK2

ito said:


> It is the Kashmiris that incite violence first, and Indian forces are forced to respond. I would understood your point if Indian forces were to incite violence first. Burhan Wani was firing and Indian forces have to kill. Any force anywhere in the world would have done the same



Every action has a reaction. Were the Kashmiris the first people to attack Indian forces or did the IA brutality from 1947 onwards incite this violence? Use logic and think WHY they are uprising and waving Pakistani flags. Biggest democracy on earth yet not willing to fulfil a people's simple wish.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

haviZsultan said:


> The insurgency rages on yet. And Burhan Wani, a uni student in it gives increased popularity to the freedom movement. Kashmiris admire Burhan. If India does not stop using violent disproportionate force against stone throwing Kashmiri mobs the situation is only bound to grow worse.



Do you know what was the situation from 1990 to 1996 

It was like WAR ; the present situation is just FIVE PERCENT of the Nineties 

Most of the 93 000 casualties have happened in the Nineties

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

ito said:


> Don't take gun, the average life of Kashmir militant is just 2 years. I would not like you to get killed.



Wrong .. it is 2-3 weeks if he is indeed active.

If he is a part time militant 5 months top.

Don't spread misinformation .. we don't deny them the virgins lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ito

Jonah Arthur said:


> Why don't you quit your forces from the valley and finish all this.?
> I am very disappointed today.



I can ask the same, why don't you quit P0K and GB. This is never ending saga. You blame Indians and Indians blame you. The best solution is to make LoC the international border and give Kashmiris from both sides the chance to migrate either to India part of Kashmir or Pakistan part of Kashmir according to their liking, and end the thing for once and all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sneaker

You are enjoying tax payer's money (including mine) and most of them are kafirs (including me).


----------



## Stephen Cohen

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Biggest democracy on earth yet not willing to fulfil a people's simple wish.



We want the land -- it is as simple as that 

If people want to live peacefully ; they are welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

hellfire said:


> Muslim ummah?
> 
> Even the saudis consider you as second rate!!!


And when they feel insecure they beg to save their homeland.
Never underestimate,


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Stephen Cohen said:


> We want the land -- it is as simple as that
> 
> If people want to live peacefully ; they are welcome



But obviously they don't want you to be there lol. That's the arrogance which is the root cause. Everybody wants land. Doesn't mean you can just suppress the locals and not expect backlash.


----------



## Burhan Wani

ayesha.a said:


> Well, your countryman stated that he is a "university student", and therefore it means a lot. The reality...
> 
> By the way, leaving school without completing it is the very definition of dropping out; whatever the reason for doing so may have been.


I know you take time to understand the comment.


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

foxbat said:


> Dil ke behlaane ko Ghalib, yeh Khayal acchha hai


Rehn dey jab shair ni aata to mat para ker lallu lagtey ho .


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> I live in liberated part with honor.



Honestly, are you a Kashmiri or a Pakistani?



WaLeEdK2 said:


> Every action has a reaction. Were the Kashmiris the first people to attack Indian forces or did the IA brutality from 1947 onwards incite this violence? Use logic and think WHY they are uprising and waving Pakistani flags. Biggest democracy on earth yet not willing to fulfil a people's simple wish.



Pakistani tribals invaded .. read your history and comment .. it is getting tiresome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

WaLeEdK2 said:


> But obviously they don't want you to be there lol. That's the arrogance which is the root cause.



Who are THEY ; Kashmir was Hindu Land before Muslims came 

Your CHINESE friends CLAIM everything where Chinese people ever lived 

Just as Israel has the RIGHT to take its Ancient land ; so do we have Rights on kashmir

Historical Rights

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> And when they feel insecure they beg to save their homeland.
> Never underestimate,



In short you have no self respect. They pay you to get killed and fight their wars

Oh forget it .. your posts have already shown your awareness of issues.

They even bankroll your nuclear weapons ... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

ito said:


> I can ask the same, why don't you quit P0K and GB. This is never ending saga. You blame Indians and Indians blame you. The best solution is to make LoC the international border and give Kashmiris from both sides the chance to migrate either to India part of Kashmir or Pakistan part of Kashmir according to their liking, and end the thing for once and all.


I was expecting this and i don't want to wast my time with you.
Simple if you don't quit your forces blood shed will remain in the valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> I live in liberated part with honor.



Are you a Pakistani or a Kashmiri?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hellfire said:


> Honestly, are you a Kashmiri or a Pakistani?
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani tribals invaded .. read your history and comment .. it is getting tiresome



When did I have to say anything about tribals? I'm talking about the suppression on the locals that the IA has committed.


----------



## Hamoon

hellfire said:


> Are you a Pakistani or a Kashmiri?


Pakistani = Kashmiri Same no difference.


----------



## Sneaker

Manas said:


> Keep those virgins ready for grand orgy Burhan Wani has won for himself



The genders of those virgins will surprise him for sure. Hopefully hamare logone Wani me danda ghusake tayyar kiya hoga theekse..

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Hellfire

WaLeEdK2 said:


> When did I have to say anything about tribals? I'm talking about the suppression on the locals that the IA has committed.



Read your post of brutality of IA from 1947 which has been quoted.

Again .. who committed the rape of Baramulla? In 1947? Who carted off Kashmiri women as 'bounty'? Read your history

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

hellfire said:


> In short you have no self respect. They pay you to get killed and fight their wars
> 
> Oh forget it .. your posts have already shown your awareness of issues.
> 
> They even bankroll your nuclear weapons ... lol


We will talk about saudi-pak relations in another thread.
Stick to the topic please.


----------



## Hellfire

Hamoon said:


> Pakistani = Kashmiri Same no difference.



really? first decide whether Kashmir wants independence or wants to merge with Pakistan then speak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Stephen Cohen said:


> Who are THEY ; Kashmir was Hindu Land before Muslims came
> 
> Your CHINESE friends CLAIM everything where Chinese people ever lived
> 
> Just as Israel has the RIGHT to take its Ancient land ; so do we have Rights on kashmir
> 
> Historical Rights



Living in the ancient era won't change the ground reality. So by this logic America, Australia and Canada should be given back to Natives? The world is ever so changing. The Israelis use religion to say literally this: "my ancestor use to live here 3000 years. Get out this house is mine." Lol what insane logic. But even the ancient Jews had to invade a people to take the holy land lmao. So that example is out in the garbage bin lol.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Living in the ancient era won't change the ground reality. So by this logic America, Australia and Canada should be given back to Natives? The world is ever so changing. The Israelis use religion to say literally this: "my ancestor use to live here 3000 years. Get out this house is mine." Lol what insane logic.



You have to back your CLAIMS with Military MIGHT 

That is what we can do and are doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Hope his body is not handed over, otherwise it will end up as one big Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laphroaig

On the unnecessary waste of life of another misguided young Muslim, I have a message for our Pakistani cousins here:

Please stop fomenting trouble in Kashmir.

Please concentrate on your country and allow us space to concentrate on ours.

I have no advice for you regarding what is happening in your own country.

It is your country. You know where you are and why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ito

Jonah Arthur said:


> I was expecting this and i don't want to wast my time with you.
> Simple if you don't quit your forces blood shed will remain in the valley.



That is not going to happen, and you know it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Stephen Cohen said:


> You have to back your CLAIMS with Military MIGHT
> 
> That is what we can do and are doing



Yes we can see that lol. Military might on locals is sure to make things great. Bollywood logic lmao. Don't come crying the next time an Indian convoy gets ambushed.


----------



## Burhan Wani

hellfire said:


> oh most welcome
> 
> am talking about your ummah .. so maybe you can stick you ummah to your fantasy world too as no mid east nation wants any south asian muslim as a brethren ... as a servant - yes.


I saw more Indians cleaning toilets of Arabs. Even hindus,
I will report you next time when you reply me with rubbish.


----------



## Hellfire

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Living in the ancient era won't change the ground reality. So by this logic America, Australia and Canada should be given back to Natives? The world is ever so changing. The Israelis use religion to say literally this: "my ancestor use to live here 3000 years. Get out this house is mine." Lol what insane logic. But even the ancient Jews had to invade a people to take the holy land lmao. So that example is out in the garbage bin lol.



Sensible.

Now extrapolate it to Kashmir and chill

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

hellfire said:


> oh most welcome
> 
> am talking about your ummah .. so maybe you can stick you ummah to your fantasy world too as no mid east nation wants any south asian muslim as a brethren ... as a servant - yes.



These guy should have seen how their ummah brothers treated the Pakistanis or a South Asian.. Ummah is tool for Arabs to use South Asian muslims to fight their war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cerberus

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Yes we can see that lol. Military might on locals is sure to make things great. Bollywood logic lmao.



Those military might conclude local boys 

SOG J&K police which took this OP are largely made up of local Kashmir youth want cash

50,000 for 1 kill

Extra for capture terrorist & ammunition 

Google about them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamoon

hellfire said:


> really? first decide whether Kashmir wants independence or wants to merge with Pakistan then speak


They want both things independence from India and merger with Pakistan.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> Hope his body is not handed over, otherwise it will end up as one big Parade.


You'll see likes of Diggy coming out with something like 'Burhan ji deserved honorable burial'. They do worry about terrorist's honor & dignity you know..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> I saw more Indians cleaning toilets of Arabs. Even hindus,
> I will report you next time when you reply me with rubbish.



Don't threaten carry on .... 
please do report ... I stick to my points ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ayesha.a

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Yes we can see that lol. Military might on locals is sure to make things great. Bollywood logic lmao.



His comparison with Israel is completely off the mark, but it is true that India has enough military might to ensure that Kashmir will remain India's. That part is undeniable, irrespective of either side's claim to be right.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

Hamoon said:


> They want both things independence from India and merger with Pakistan.



Please don't post nonsense 

Go to Kashmir and speak to them first. They don't want sunni fanaticism for Kashmir, shias and sunnis have great camaraderie there .. and you are associated as such with sunni fanaticism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

ito said:


> That is not going to happen, and you know it too.


Violation of Human rights will remain as it is and entire world is busy to secure animal rights.
Alas.


----------



## Alpha Fighter

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Living in the ancient era won't change the ground reality. So by this logic America, Australia and Canada should be given back to Natives? The world is ever so changing. The Israelis use religion to say literally this: "my ancestor use to live here 3000 years. Get out this house is mine." Lol what insane logic. But even the ancient Jews had to invade a people to take the holy land lmao. So that example is out in the garbage bin lol.


then why your super deeper best friend claiming SCS on ancient maps?

Previously Muslims used to killed and drove other religion people out. Terrorist / KP etc is all part. IF Muslims done this to KP in 20th century , imagine what they have when their is not news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Already did lol. 

















This is living in the present

@cerberus this isn't a small group of people. This is the ever so vocal majority.


----------



## Jamwal's

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Yes we can see that lol. Military might on locals is sure to make things great. Bollywood logic lmao. Don't come crying the next time an Indian convoy gets ambushed.


Yes it was an ambush, one in a thousand incident, pak too sufferered same number of casualties the next day, did you cried ?


But what matters is the revenge ? We killed several terrorist afterwards, so much so that the toll is now 75.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Alpha Fighter said:


> then why your super deeper best friend claiming SCS on ancient maps?
> 
> Previously Muslims used to killed and drove other religion people out. Terrorist / KP etc is all part. IF Muslims done this to KP in 20th century , imagine what they have when their is not news.



The Chinese will do what they like. 

And I can't speak on behalf of other Muslims as examples other than the prophet and companions. But as I said before the world changes.


----------



## Hellfire

@Jonah Arthur And here now carry on reporting me

https://defence.pk/threads/why-arabs-hate-migrants-from-bangladesh-india-pakistan.52825/

Get your facts straight first and then report me 

These issues have been discussed extensively as it happens, am not trolling. Merely pointing out a fact when you raise the issue of Ummah.

Who do you want to fight for/strive for? Those who refuse to recognise you as a brethren?

Please carry on and report. Will take a stricture if it is due

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamoon

Jamwal's said:


> Yes it was an ambush, one in a thousand incident, pak too sufferered same number of casualties the next day, did you cried ?
> 
> 
> But what we did in revenge ? We killed several terrorist afterwards, so much that the toll is now 75.


RIP poor innocent civilians of Kashmir killed by occupied forces.


----------



## Burhan Wani

hellfire said:


> Don't threaten carry on ....
> please do report ... I stick to my points ..


What are your points btw.
Are you support your country? 
A country who is involved in terrorism, illegal occupation, drug trade, Human rights violation and mass killings.
If you stick to your points and remain supporter of your country then why we change our policies?
Ignore it or under estimate us but the possible support for Kashmirs will remain as it is.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jamwal's said:


> Yes it was an ambush, one in a thousand incident, pak too sufferered same number of casualties the next day, did you cried ?
> 
> 
> But what matters is the revenge ? We killed several terrorist afterwards, so much so that the toll is now 75.



Again you call them terrorist. I wonder what locals call them.


----------



## Sneaker

Hamoon said:


> RIP poor innocent civilians of Kashmir killed by occupied forces.


May the days where you say RIP be more frequent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

Hamoon said:


> RIP poor innocent civilians of Kashmir killed by occupied forces.


Kabhi inke liye bhi ansoo baha diya kar.

SI Altaf Dar a proud Indian and kashmiri Musalman killed by Kashmiri terrorist.


Always, Remember his name.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hellfire

Jonah Arthur said:


> What are your points btw.
> Are you support your country?
> A country who is involved in terrorism, illegal occupation, drug trade, Human rights violation and mass killings.
> If you stick to your points and remain supporter of your country then why we change our policies?
> Ignore it or under estimate us but the possible support for Kashmirs will remain as it is.




I asked you whether you are speaking as a Kashmiri or a Pakistani?

because both are different for a kashmiri

The fact that you hesitate indicates you are a pakistani transplant into kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamoon

Jamwal's said:


> Kabhi inke liye bhi ansoo baha diya kar.
> 
> SI Altaf Dar a proud Indian and kashmiri Musalman killed by Kashmiri terrorist.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316379


Ghadaar deserves death.


----------



## Hellfire

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Again you call them terrorist. I wonder what locals call them.



Misguided

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Again you call them terrorist. I wonder what locals call them.


Depends upon locals, Kashmir has 68 % Muslims.


Which local are you taking about ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jamwal's said:


> Depends upon locals, Kashmir has 68 % Muslims.
> 
> 
> Which local are you taking about ?



The majority of waving Pak flags and the ones that had a curfew imposed on them so they couldn't wave Pakistani flags on August 14th lol.


----------



## foxbat

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Already did lol.
> View attachment 316365
> 
> View attachment 316366
> 
> View attachment 316367
> View attachment 316368
> 
> 
> This is living in the present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @cerberus this isn't a small group of people. This is the ever so vocal majority.




 

Photoshop seems to be indispensable for a Pakistani on a defence forum ....

Now here is the real picture.. From Islamabad, which some misguided souls on this forum claim to be from Kashmir  

http://pakistan.onepakistan.com.pk/...i-cleric-calling-for-pakistan-revolution.html





A supporter of Tahir-ul Qadri waves a Pakistani flag on the third day of a protest rally in Islamabad on January 16, 2013. Qadri — the cleric who for days has led tens of thousands of protesters outside Pakistan’s parliament, is hailed as a saviour by his followers but a dangerous demagogue by his detractors.
© AFP Asif Hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hellfire said:


> Misguided



Suppressing them, then a reaction occurs and you label them as misguided or terrorist. I can begin to see the nature of the problem Kashmiris are dealing with.


----------



## vayuu1

arp2041 said:


> You mean to say he was a FLOP TERRORIST? or maybe KRK of Terrorists?



More like rakhi sawant or qandeel baloch of terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Already did lol.
> View attachment 316365
> 
> View attachment 316366
> 
> View attachment 316367
> View attachment 316368
> 
> 
> This is living in the present
> 
> @cerberus this isn't a small group of people. This is the ever so vocal majority.





WaLeEdK2 said:


> Already did lol.
> View attachment 316365
> 
> View attachment 316366
> 
> View attachment 316367
> View attachment 316368
> 
> 
> This is living in the present
> 
> @cerberus this isn't a small group of people. This is the ever so vocal majority.




More than 75 % of Kashmir's population Given its Mandate in 2014 & 2015 elections
*Jammu and Kashmir elections: 76 percent voting, highest in 25 years*

*Recently *
*






*

http://www.firstpost.com/politics/jammu-kashmir-elections-76-percent-voting-highest-25-years-1974253.html

As for These Flag raising I can To post certain Images From certain State (Baluchistan ,Sindh Etc ) 

But I Know What My Limitation of Posting in A Pakistani Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## foxbat

cerberus said:


> More than 65 % of Kashmir's population Given its Mandate in 2014 & 2015 election
> *Jammu and Kashmir elections: 76 percent voting, highest in 25 years*
> 
> http://www.firstpost.com/politics/j...-percent-voting-highest-25-years-1974253.html
> 
> As for These Flag raising I can To post certain Images From certain State (Baluchistan ,Sindh Etc )
> 
> But I Know What My Limitation of Posting in A Pakistani Forum


A lot of these images are fake or misrepresented. As I posted one example above

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jamwal's

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The majority of waving Pak flags and the ones that had a curfew imposed on them so they couldn't wave Pakistani flags on August 14th lol.


They also wave ISIS flag, so your point is ?

In fact the global media attracted by IS flag in Srinagar not Pakistani. Entire world call them IS supporter not oppressed kashmiri. Lamo

If I give them 75 Rs they shall wave Martians flag.


However, they are kashmiris too

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

foxbat said:


> Photoshop seems to be indispensable for a Pakistani on a defence forum ....
> 
> Now here is the real picture.. From Islamabad, which some misguided souls on this forum claim to be from Kashmir
> 
> http://pakistan.onepakistan.com.pk/...i-cleric-calling-for-pakistan-revolution.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A supporter of Tahir-ul Qadri waves a Pakistani flag on the third day of a protest rally in Islamabad on January 16, 2013. Qadri — the cleric who for days has led tens of thousands of protesters outside Pakistan’s parliament, is hailed as a saviour by his followers but a dangerous demagogue by his detractors.
> [emoji767] AFP Asif Hassan



Photoshop or not I might have picked the wrong pic. But let's here what the ever so enlighten and knowledgable Indian media has to say

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...uring-hurriyat-procession-in-kashmir-2811186/

















It is endless.


----------



## Hellfire

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Suppressing them, then a reaction occurs and you label them as misguided or terrorist. I can begin to see the nature of the problem Kashmiris are dealing with.



you asked what the local population calls them .. i answered

Only in your schizophrenic world is there wide spread demand for azadi ... it is favourite pass time for you to speculate as to how many are there who want azadi ... 

well there are some who want azadi from India
some want from both India and Pakistan 
some want to join Pakistan 
some want an independent kashmir

But from the princely state of J&K .. kashmir itself is hardly a significant percentage of the population of J&K to decide the future of the state (in 1948)

and majority from the stupidity of India and Pakistan over Kashmir - this majority wants merely jobs and a dignified free life .. free of violence and fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

foxbat said:


> Photoshop seems to be indispensable for a Pakistani on a defence forum ....
> 
> Now here is the real picture.. From Islamabad, which some misguided souls on this forum claim to be from Kashmir
> 
> http://pakistan.onepakistan.com.pk/...i-cleric-calling-for-pakistan-revolution.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A supporter of Tahir-ul Qadri waves a Pakistani flag on the third day of a protest rally in Islamabad on January 16, 2013. Qadri — the cleric who for days has led tens of thousands of protesters outside Pakistan’s parliament, is hailed as a saviour by his followers but a dangerous demagogue by his detractors.
> © AFP Asif Hassan


Heights of desperation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Photoshop or not I might have picked the wrong pic. But let's here what the ever so enlighten and knowledgable Indian media has to say
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...uring-hurriyat-procession-in-kashmir-2811186/
> 
> 
> It is endless.



From a citizen of a nation wherein a cricket fan was handed 10 years for raising Indian flag 

if oppression was so rampant and killings a way of life
all would have been dead by now 

go do a fact check on whereabouts of the guys in pic 

all roam free in streets of kashmir along dal lake having their kebabs in mughal durbar !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Here is the reality, no matter how many guys pick up the gun in Kashmir there will be many more to rat them out for money.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751454372912041984


WaLeEdK2 said:


> Again you call them terrorist. I wonder what locals call them.


Cash cows.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jamwal's said:


> They also wave ISIS flag, so your point.
> 
> In fact the global media attracted by IS flag in Srinagar not Pakistani. Entire world call them IS supporter not oppressed kashmiri. Lamp
> 
> 
> However they are kashmiris too
> 
> View attachment 316381



Lol push a people to a corner and these things are bound to happen. Same thing in Iraq. Locals in Iraq would welcome anything that gave them a better life. 

Like I said the majority rules in a democracy does it not? There's a reason India needs to impose curfews on May 23 and August 14 lol.


----------



## SmilingBuddha

Hamoon said:


> Ghadaar deserves death.


then you should

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hellfire said:


> From a citizen of a nation wherein a cricket fan was handed 10 years for raising Indian flag
> 
> if oppression was so rampant and killings a way of life
> all would have been dead by now
> 
> go do a fact check on whereabouts of the guys in pic
> 
> all roam free in streets of kashmir along dal lake having their kebabs in mughal durbar !!!!!



We are talking about Kashmir. Not cricket. Don't change the subject.


----------



## Hellfire

WaLeEdK2 said:


> We are talking about Kashmir. Not cricket. *Don't change the subject*.



And since your limitation of extrapolation is evident:

FYI I am talking about *RULE OF LAW* and NOT CRICKET

Even a Kashmiri is given protection .. even when he raises Pakistan's flag ... as long as he is not in violation of any act that is against Article 1.1 of India, he is merely warned and let off

You, on the other hand, handed a 10 year sentence to a kid who was a fan of kohli.

As for bold part, next time you reply let know are you indeed too daft to be able to correlate, collate and extrapolate?

If answer is yes, then I owe you an apology for overloading your intellectual faculties

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jamwal's

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Lol push a people to a corner and these things are bound to happen. Same thing in Iraq. Locals in Iraq would welcome anything that gave them a better life.
> 
> Like I said the majority rules in a democracy does it not? There's a reason India needs to impose curfews on May 23 and August 14 lol.



Yes we imposed Kashmir in some urban centers which has Hurriyat influence, especially Srinagar, Barmulla and Tral.

Kashmir is bigger than that.


And if i go by your logic than your situation is worst - your only Metro city Karanchi is under Paramilitary Rangers. 

Same thing would happen in Karanchi if you remove the rangers - i mean flags of Sindhudesh etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jamwal's said:


> Yes we imposed Kashmir in some urban centers which has Hurriyat influence, especially Srinagar, Barmulla and Tral.
> 
> Kashmir is bigger than that.
> 
> 
> And if i go by your logic than your situation is worst - your only Metro city Karanchi is under Paramilitary Rangers.
> 
> Same thing would happen in Karanchi if you remove the rangers - i mean flags of Sindhudesh etc.



But obviously this is were the majority reside. But it doesn't happen in Karachi does it? That's the whole point. We don't NEED to impose anything.


----------



## Jamwal's

WaLeEdK2 said:


> But obviously this is were the majority reside.


That's the whole point. How do you know they are majority ?

I wonder why you Pakistanis never mention the 75 % Voter turnout and successful democracy.

But alas, your benchmark for judging the majority's opinion is 200 chaps waving Pak and IS flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> Here is the reality, no matter how many guys pick up the gun in Kashmir there will be many more to rat them out for money.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751454372912041984
> 
> Cash cows.




Its confirmed, he was ratted out by a local it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hellfire said:


> And since your limitation of extrapolation is evident:
> 
> FYI I am talking about *RULE OF LAW* and NOT CRICKET
> 
> Even a Kashmiri is given protection .. even when he raises Pakistan's flag ... as long as he is not in violation of any act that is against Article 1.1 of India, he is merely warned and let off
> 
> You, on the other hand, handed a 10 year sentence to a kid who was a fan of kohli.
> 
> As for bold part, next time you reply let know are you indeed too daft to be able to correlate, collate and extrapolate?
> 
> If answer is yes, then I owe you an apology for overloading your intellectual faculties
> 
> Thanks



Police arrested him under section 123-A of the Pakistan Penal Code. The section deals with the acts of damaging the sovereignty of the country. 

I don't agree with what the police did because this isn't an act of damaging sovereignty but there will be both people like this in both countries.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Jamwal's said:


> That's the whole point. How do you know they are majority ?
> 
> I wonder why you Pakistanis never mention the 75 % Voter turnout and successful democracy.
> 
> But alas, your benchmark for judging the majority's opinion is 200 chaps waving Pak and IS flag.



Believe what you like.


----------



## illusion8

abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...



Normally in case of terrorists, a final bullet in the end is to make sure the SOB is sure shot dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## foxbat

abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...


Quite possible. and if interrogation was successful, we may see a couple more such encounters in coming days >>



Zarvan said:


> In funeral of every Mujahid is attended by thousands and thousands


Most of them are there to make sure that the bugger is dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy1403

Doubt anyone cares how these terrorists are killed except for the fact they are killed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

X-2. said:


> SHAHEED NEVER DIES....




No, really....*He actually looks quite dead.*.check out post no. 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SamantK

ayesha.a said:


> Err...Burhan Wani was a 10th standard dropout.


And he most probably had father issues

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## illusion8

Sharpshooter12 said:


> I think we have already stopped supporting them militarily otherwise the situation would have been a bit different. Remember the 90's when we were actively supporting them, the things were quite dark back then.
> 
> I can personally attest to this as I belong to an area where youth were actively taking part in the Kashmir insurgency. Hell even I wanted to go there when I was a child. When I go to my village that is just 60 km from the capital, I can see some old boards across the road with a picture and name and places like Kupwara, Rajori e.t.c as the places where they were martyred. One village in every 20 had such a board, mostly Hizbul Mujahideen, but they are quite old now. I have not seen any new board for a very long time and have not heard about anyone of my area joining such outfits lately.
> 
> The political movement in Kashmir is there to stay for a while, the militant part is already done and dusted.



Hmmm..The average life of a kashmiri jihadi is 21 years, thousands from your side have been killed in this so called jihad since the 90's and thousands might get killed if the same policy continues. 

You are right, kashmiri jihadism has lost its charm as the payout is too small while life expectancy is near zero. (We like to keep it that way).

Not to mention, the retirement benefits are non existent. You made a wise choice, at least you could see your children and grand children.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cerberus

Pic of 11 terrorists posted online,

9 neutralised
2 Awaiting their FATE

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751434260721065985

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## fsayed

hussain0216 said:


> You like it when hindu occupier kill muslim teenagers


Real Muslim will never kill innocent unarmed Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA

@GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
@Nilgiri @Jamwal's
@Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## T90TankGuy

fsayed said:


> Real Muslim will never kill innocent Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh
> 
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
> @Nilgiri @Jamwal's
> @Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403


Dont bother they wont understand .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SmilingBuddha

cerberus said:


> Pic of 11 terrorists posted online,
> 
> 9 neutralised
> 2 Awaiting their FATE


hope the guy taking the picture meets a similar fate...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751039543357288449
His last tweet, few hours before he got killed. Looks like Zakhir Naik is bad luck

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indika

Star Wars said:


> Its confirmed, he was ratted out by a local it seems.


Terrorists are always headaches even for locals. Any guy with a gun will obviously get high on power and run roughshod over the locals. Once the tolerance limit breaks he will be given out.

Problem is some of these kids think its cool to have a gun and rail against authorities. It is simply their immaturity that they cannot see the big scheme of things that they are being brain washed and used as cannon fodder. The guys on the other side of border live in their cozy homes giving free sermons while the morons keep dying as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cerberus

fsayed said:


> Real Muslim will never kill innocent unarmed Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh
> 
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
> @Nilgiri @Jamwal's
> @Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403


First of all you are Native Indian Son of Soil 

India is only country were you can find all 70+ Sects of Muslims in one roof 

We have better relation with all our Muslim Nation friends Saudi,qatar,UAE,Iran,Egypt Indonesia We Don't Need Pakistan Certificate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

cerberus said:


> Pic of 11 terrorists posted online,
> 
> 9 neutralised
> 2 Awaiting their FATE


One was captured alive - Tariq Ahmad "pandit"

Look how terrified he is in chains, no more fake bravado.

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## fsayed

Jamwal's said:


> One was captured alive - Tariq Ahmad "pandit"
> 
> Look how terrified he is in chains, no more fake bravado.
> Wow interrogate this guy and destroy all of terrorist cell in Kashmir
> 
> View attachment 316406

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamwal's

Already done brother.

I mean interrogation.


@fsayed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

fsayed said:


> Real Muslim will never kill innocent unarmed Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh


Never mind the loser just lost it, thats why he is invoking the religion. Govt will kill any one who goes against it, bullets dont see religion whether it is maoists or ulfa or terrorists in kashmir it makes no difference. Govt will only care about its existence not about xyz.



Jamwal's said:


> One was captured alive - Tariq Ahmad "pandit"
> 
> Look how terrified he is in chains, no more fake bravado.


death is a great leveler you see. Once you realize that ,after me the deluge wont happen...........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haviZsultan

fsayed said:


> Real Muslim will never kill innocent unarmed Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh
> 
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
> @Nilgiri @Jamwal's
> @Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403


This is desperation at acts like the killing of Afzal Guru without a proper chance. He had given up weapons and fighting years before he was tortured in jails, subjugated to homosexual rape, kept away from his family. Instead of parroting the Indian narrative you should be asking the question whether it can happen to you and if it does won't you be going to Pakistan like we did. It has happened to thousands of Lucknowi Muslim youth. The only hope for us is Pakistan.


----------



## cerberus



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## jha

Jamwal's said:


> One was captured alive - Tariq Ahmad "pandit"
> 
> Look how terrified he is in chains, no more fake bravado.
> 
> 
> View attachment 316406



Poor baby is not feeling the adrenaline rush anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jamwal's

haviZsultan said:


> subjugated to homosexual rape


What !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

tomorrows Indian Express news paper

"And they killed our Burhan Wani"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itachii

Inshallah.!!! May allah(SWT) shower his grace on India, and protect this nation from evil eyes of jihadis..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Soldier-X

Rest in peace all these kashmiri freedom fighters, Burhan has done his job already and surely alot of kashmiri youth will follow his foot steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Laozi

Soldier-X said:


> *Rest in peace all these kashmiri freedom fighters*,



All I can say is *AAMEEN *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## jha

Soldier-X said:


> Rest in peace all these kashmiri freedom fighters, Burhan has done his job already and surely alot of kashmiri youth will follow his foot steps.



They will reach exactly where he reached.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Soldier-X said:


> Rest in peace all these kashmiri freedom fighters, Burhan has done his job already and surely alot of kashmiri youth will follow his foot steps.



Dying is bad for health

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TylerDurden07

hahaha ISI rats hizbul mujahideen leader dead lol

e toh sala hona hi tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharpshooter12

illusion8 said:


> Hmmm..The average life of a kashmiri jihadi is 21 years, thousands from your side have been killed in this so called jihad since the 90's and thousands might get killed if the same policy continues.
> 
> You are right, kashmiri jihadism has lost its charm as the payout is too small while life expectancy is near zero. (We like to keep it that way).
> 
> Not to mention, the retirement benefits are non existent. You made a wise choice, at least you could see your children and grand children.


As I said sir the policy was changed way back in the early 2000 and you can see the result of that. 

As for the payout and retirement benefits well that is not why people join Jihadi outfits (Al-Qaida thou used to offer a very handsome package back in the days, but then it was only confined to the Arab people, damn racist terrorists). 

Joining Jihadi outfit is not a career choice, its more of a lifestyle choice. 

And I am not sure about seeing my grand children, my smoking habit might kill me way before that


----------



## hussain0216

fsayed said:


> Real Muslim will never kill innocent unarmed Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh
> 
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
> @Nilgiri @Jamwal's
> @Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403



Are real muslims not allowed to fight for the freedom of their homeland from the occupation and oppression of Pagans

Have you nor forsaken Islam and God by siding with the worshippers of idols against your own brethren seeking freedom?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

hussain0216 said:


> Are real muslims not allowed to fight for the freedom of their homeland from the occupation and oppression of Pagans
> 
> Have you nor forsaken Islam and God by siding with the worshippers of idols against your own brethren seeking freedom?


I always wonder about your type people. sitting comfortably in a kafir land, enjoying kafir tax money and kafir inventions of comfort but preaching others to die. Those Kashimiris have more freedom than pakistan, why on earth they would fight? for what "freedom" that they lack? It is because of people like you muslims are losing their freedom everywhere. If anyone needs to fight against enemies of islam, they have to fight people like you. You infact are the one who has forsaken islam and God and trying to destroy it from inside. You are the one who is spreading mischief in the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

ayesha.a said:


> Yes, Pakistan stopped (to be more accurate, severely reduced) military support during Musharaff's time in about 2003. But the reason for the big change from early 90s to today, is that now the IA has a very large counter insurgency force - the Rashtriya Rifles. The RR did not exist in the early 90s, and the regular army was not trained to counter a large scale insurgency. But now the situation is entirely different - India has the largest dedicated counter insurgency force in the world, and they have a wealth of experience. Over the past 20 years, they have honed their tactics and skills and with a strength of 65 odd battalions, they have complete area domination in Kashmir. A successful insurgency is impossible. Period.
> 
> So as you state, the political demands will continue for a long time, until the Indian govt gets its act together and bring all of Kashmir into the mainstream. But the chance of a real insurgency that tests Indian forces, is nil. Pakistan's ability to overtly support them militarily is also severely curbed by the border control systems in place - there can be no large scale movement of militants, as there used to be in the 90s. Back then, large droves of young men would go to Pakistan for military training, and return as masked insurgents. These days, that too is an impossibility. With the RR dominating all of Kashmir, the army can easily secure the border from any large scale movement of arms or men.



I was under the impression all along, drop in intensity of Kashmir insurgency is due to rise in terrorism in Pakistan, forcing Pakistani state to focus its resources on curbing terror in Pakistan rather than supporting terror in Kashmir.

But if what you have mentioned is major factor in reduction of Kashmir insurgency, its even better. 



Sneaker said:


> I always wonder about your type people. sitting comfortably in a kafir land, enjoying kafir tax money and kafir inventions of comfort but preaching others to die. Those Kashimiris have more freedom than pakistan, why on earth they would fight? for what "freedom" that they lack? It is because of people like you muslims are losing their freedom everywhere. If anyone needs to fight against enemies of islam, they have to fight people like you. You infact are the one who has forsaken islam and God and trying to destroy it from inside. You are the one who is spreading mischief in the land.



Not to forget better quality of life as well.

Indian side Kashmir HDI 2012: 0.626

Pakistan HDI 2014: 0.528

http://www.indiaenvironmentportal.org.in/files/file/Human and Child Deprivation.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index#cite_note-UNDP2015-2

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DesiGuy1403

What a bloody waste.
At 21, This guy had his whole life in front of him. He could have made a differnence.

Now he will be remembered a another terrorist who waged war against humanity,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

DesiGuy1403 said:


> What a bloody waste.
> At 21, This guy had his whole life in front of him. He could have made a differnence.
> 
> Now he will be remembered a another terrorist who waged war against humanity,


He did make a difference.. Made someone richer by Ten lac rupees.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DesiGuy

What happens to their bodies?


----------



## 45'22'

Kutte ki maut mara gaya 



DesiGuy said:


> What happens to their bodies?


Woukd be given back to family i think

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

DesiGuy said:


> What happens to their bodies?


Few more graves without a marker, headstone or name plate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Soldier-X said:


> Rest in peace all these kashmiri freedom fighters, Burhan has done his job already and surely alot of kashmiri youth will follow his foot steps.



I am big on charity as long as the money is not mine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sneaker

Syama Ayas said:


> ot to forget better quality of life as well.
> 
> Indian side Kashmir HDI 2012: 0.626
> 
> Pakistan HDI 2014: 0.528
> 
> http://www.indiaenvironmentportal.org.in/files/file/Human and Child Deprivation.pdf
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index#cite_note-UNDP2015-2



Yes, that too. They are more free and reaping the benefits of that with better lifestyle. But I guess they want freedom to commit genocide of minorities there (Hindu, Shia, Sikhs and Buddists.. how much they constitute, like 40% of total population?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raj76

Soldier-X said:


> Rest in peace all these kashmiri freedom fighters, Burhan has done his job already and surely alot of kashmiri youth will follow his foot steps.


TOOOOO HELLLLLL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indika

hussain0216 said:


> Are real muslims not allowed to fight for the freedom of their homeland from the occupation and oppression of Pagans
> 
> Have you nor forsaken Islam and God by siding with the worshippers of idols against your own brethren seeking freedom?


Oh yeah, we get that. Leave that heavy duty work to god and dont bother about it. God is a good excuse bcos god will not come & smack you for taking advantage of his name. The same just god decided burhan wani played enough nonsensical violence and took him back.

Charity begins at home start with taliban then you can preach elsewhere. 



Sneaker said:


> I always wonder about your type people. sitting comfortably in a kafir land, enjoying kafir tax money and kafir inventions of comfort but preaching others to die. Those Kashimiris have more freedom than pakistan, why on earth they would fight? for what "freedom" that they lack? It is because of people like you muslims are losing their freedom everywhere. If anyone needs to fight against enemies of islam, they have to fight people like you. You infact are the one who has forsaken islam and God and trying to destroy it from inside. You are the one who is spreading mischief in the land.


Thats the whole idea, these ppl sitting in the cozy comforts of home want some other bakra killed. Did all those so called brave big mouths ever get onto fight & died for the cause ? All that they did was enjoyed life with their family. Its like that phantom itch to keep scratching without a genuine reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Sad day for NDTV's Poster boy... Barkha Dutt must be in tears.

Anyways, its the natural conclusion to the path chosen, Pick up arms against the Union of India, and we will ensure nominal 5.56mm mm sized holes in you...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## fsayed

[QUOTE="hussain0216, post: 8448983, member: 139787"lan real muslims not allowed to fight for the freedom of their homeland from the occupation and oppression of Pagans

Have you nor forsaken Islam and God by siding with the worshippers of idols against your own brethren seeking freedom?[/QUOTE]
Bhai can u plz show anywhere in Islam to fight for occupation of country or state and not for Islam . Just to kill randomly even in jihad is forbidden u can't kill innocent unarmed Hindu,child ,woman,oldman etc 

Bhai Y u people misquoting Islam and tarnishing it's dignity and image

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gayMo

Sharpshooter12 said:


> hahaha chill out mate. Anyway in our Punjabi there is an idiom which says "Putar panwain maray, Per nuhn tay bewa howay"


Meaning pls



fsayed said:


> [QUOTE="hussain0216, post: 8448983, member: 139787"lan real muslims not allowed to fight for the freedom of their homeland from the occupation and oppression of Pagans
> 
> Have you nor forsaken Islam and God by siding with the worshippers of idols against your own brethren seeking freedom?


Bhai can u plz show anywhere in Islam to fight for occupation of country or state and not for Islam . Just to kill randomly even in jihad is forbidden u can't kill innocent unarmed Hindu,child ,woman,oldman etc

Bhai Y u people misquoting Islam and tarnishing it's dignity and image[/QUOTE]
Islam is good religion. And so are others. Lets not compare. Diversoty is importabnt in life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

I'd just like to say good job to our lads in the forces....and may they continue more of the same!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fsayed

haviZsultan said:


> This is desperation at acts like the killing of Afzal Guru without a proper chance. He had given up weapons and fighting years before he was tortured in jails, subjugated to homosexual rape, kept away from his family. Instead of parroting the Indian narrative you should be asking the question whether it can happen to you and if it does won't you be going to Pakistan like we did. It has happened to thousands of Lucknowi Muslim youth. The only hope for us is Pakistan.


Bhai I have gone thru trauma of 1992riots in Mumbai where I lost everything and almost got killed too but I came to know one reality if something gone wrong with u allow u to kill each every people on this earth Islam is peace not hate 
Suntaaa life is small not eternal we r here for test of sabr taqwaa and ibadat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sharpshooter12

gayMo said:


> Meaning pls


It means "Yes my son will die but at least my daughter in-law will become a widow" 



gayMo said:


> Bhai can u plz show anywhere in Islam to fight for occupation of country or state and not for Islam . Just to kill randomly even in jihad is forbidden u can't kill innocent unarmed Hindu,child ,woman,oldman etc


well that is a tricky subject. Islam demands us to establish it as a deen, and for that you have to physically occupy a land, as for the religion it does not asks the muslims to convert someone forcibly. Yes it does not allow killing of any innocent even during a war, it doesn't even allow cutting of trees and burning of crops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## #hydra#

India should take a policy like,those who dying by fight with india will be burned with pork meat or pork fat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fsayed




----------



## cloud_9

I bet it was a hectic day at Virginstan yesterday!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neem456

lol this thread grew like sprreading plague.
A terrorist died, what is there to discuss so much ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hellfire

haviZsultan said:


> This is desperation at acts like the killing of Afzal Guru without a proper chance. He had given up weapons and fighting years before he was tortured in jails, subjugated to homosexual rape, kept away from his family. Instead of parroting the Indian narrative you should be asking the question whether it can happen to you and *if it does won't you be going to Pakistan like we did. It has happened to thousands of Lucknowi Muslim youth. *The only hope for us is Pakistan.




Again post sources and references, or clam up. You have no idea do you? Yet to see you post a reference. By perpetuating this line, you can only hope to befuddle the google algorithm ...

@Joe Shearer thought you might enjoy a break and check this thread out



Sharpshooter12 said:


> As I said sir the policy was changed way back in the early 2000 and you can see the result of that.
> 
> As for the payout and retirement benefits well that is not why people join Jihadi outfits (Al-Qaida thou used to offer a very handsome package back in the days, but then it was only confined to the Arab people, damn racist terrorists).
> 
> Joining Jihadi outfit is not a career choice, its more of a lifestyle choice.
> 
> And I am not sure about seeing my grand children, my smoking habit might kill me way before that



There is no other choice for thousands languishing in your jails on various charges than to accept this route to get women and money in name of jihad or keep languishing in jails in Pakistan

Honestly, the kids think that picking up the guns is cool ...

Majority of guys being dispatched today in Kashmir are kids who are brainwashed by idiots like many members here to give up their lives for a cause that they can not achieve

India is way too big, in terms of population and economy to be tied down by the acts. Even if a pakistani government was foolish enough to up the ante .. the result would only be more kashmiris being killed

and then pakistan talks about the best interests of kashmiris !!!

hypocritical

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sergi

Oscar said:


> I have a friend in that area, better check with him on the real story.


Guy is dead. 100%



Tipu7 said:


> Kashmir will be Free ....................


Yes she will be.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Those pakistanis supporting terrorists, know it when you support these pigs , you support the killing of innocent kids in Pakistan. 

On the topic. 
Gulab Jamuns to everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

hellfire said:


> I asked you whether you are speaking as a Kashmiri or a Pakistani?
> 
> because both are different for a kashmiri
> 
> The fact that you hesitate indicates you are a pakistani transplant into kashmir


I already told you that my nationality doesn't matter.
Our support for people under aggression not belongs to one religion and one nationality.


----------



## Ankit Kumar

Jonah Arthur said:


> I already told you tFreedom nationality doesn't matter.
> Our support for people under aggression not belongs to one religion and one nationality.



If its so , why get upset of school children being massacred by those "Freedom Fighters " ( going by your logic ) ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharpshooter12

hellfire said:


> There is no other choice for thousands languishing in your jails on various charges than to accept this route to get women and money in name of jihad or keep languishing in jails in Pakistan


 That is some serious bollywood shit, you know nothing about Pakistan. You think our judiciary just drops all charges against a man who is ready to go to Kashmir for Jihad, you Sir have been exposed to some serious propaganda. 

And besides most of those men who are ready to lay down their lives are not doing it for money or women. Believe me Sir I know this as I know many young people who went to Kashmir and Afghanistan and belonged to some very well off families and they left very nice careers behind. Yes they are brainwashed by the clerics that is true, but this inmates going to Kashmir is just absurd.


----------



## DesiGuy1403

neem456 said:


> lol this thread grew like sprreading plague.
> A terrorist died, what is there to discuss so much ?



Buddy, the surprising part of is the wide spread support for these terrorists among the Indian "intellectuals".

You should listen to their Orgasms defending Ishrat or Yakub Or Batla terrorists...


----------



## Alpha Fighter

9 down, 2 more to go.... hunt n killed remaining both....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

Sharpshooter12 said:


> And besides most of those men who are ready to lay down their lives are not doing it for money or women. Believe me Sir I know this as I know many young people who went to Kashmir and Afghanistan and belonged to some very well off families and they left very nice careers behind. Yes they are brainwashed by the clerics that is true, but this inmates going to Kashmir is just absurd.



Islamic terrorism is the scourge of the century and the most shameful part is that the highly educated both taking part and supporting such acts. The below list shows how religion is being misused to brainwash the people to commit these type of heinous acts.

I heard people say "All Muslims are not Terrorists but All Terrorists are Muslims".

Rather than addressing the problem, we have people cheerleading such acts which is the most unfortunate part. If this trend continues, it won't be far too long before this menace consumes the whole religion.

*Deadliest terrorist strikes, worldwide*

*date* *location* *killed* *injured* *description*
11 Sep 2001 United States 2993 8900 crashing of hijacked planes into World Trade Center, New York City, New York, Pentagon in Alexandria, Virginia, and site in Pennsylvania, USA
26-30 Jul 2009 Maiduguri, Borno, Nigeria 780 ? armed attack on city by Boko Haram
3-4 Jan 2015 Baga and Doro Gowon, Nigeria 700? 300? armed attack and arson of villages by Boko Haram
14 Aug 2007 Iraq 520 1500 multiple car bombings in Al-Adnaniyah and Al-Qataniyah
20 Aug 1978 Abadan, Iran 477 10 arson of theater
1-3 Sep 2004 Beslan, North Ossetia, Russia 372 747 hostage taking at school (includes 35 terrorists killed)
23 Jun 1985 multiple 331 4 mid-air bombings of Air India flight off Cork, Ireland, killing 329; bomb intended for second Air India flight exploded in Narita Airport, Japan, killing 2 and injuring 4
12 Mar 1993 Mumbai (Bombay), India 317 1400 15 bombings throughout city
7 May 2014 Gamboru Ngala, Nigeria 310 ? armed attack on market, after which many buildings were set on fire
7 Aug 1998 multiple 303 4954 truck bomb explodes outside U.S. embassy in Nairobi, Kenya, destroying adjacent office building; 244 killed, 4,877 injured; within five minutes, a truck bomb explodes outside U.S. embassy in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania; 12 killed
23 Oct 1983 Beirut, Lebanon 301 161 simultaneous truck bombings of U.S. Marine and French barracks
22 Sep 1997 Ben Talha, Algeria 277 ? armed attack
30 Dec 1997 Ami Moussa, Algeria 272 ? armed attack
21 Dec 1988 Lockerbie, Scotland, United Kingdom 270 12 mid-air bombing of Pan Am flight over Lockerbie, Scotland
25 Nov 1940 Haifa, British Palestine 267 172 bombing and sinking of ship carrying Jewish immigrants
20 Nov-5 Dec 1979 Mecca, Saudi Arabia 240 600 hostage taking at Grand Mosque (includes 87 terrorists killed)
21 Feb 2004 Uganda 239 60 armed attack and arson at refugee camp
29 Aug 1997 Algeria 238 ? attacks at Sidi Moussa and Hais Rais
31 Oct 2015 Sinai, Egypt 224 0 apparent mid-air bombing of Russian Airbus over Sinai after departing Sharm el-Sheikh airport; plane broke apart in midair
16 Mar 2014 Kaduna, Nigeria 219 ? armed attacks on villages of Ungwar Sankwai, Ungwar Gata, and Chenshyi
31 Oct 1999 Atlantic Ocean, Massachusetts, United States 217 0 intentional crash of Egypt Air flight off Nantucket Island by copilot
11 Jul 2006 Mumbai, India 209 714 seven bombings on commuter trains
12 Oct 2002 Kuta, Indonesia 202 350 car bombing outside nightclub
23 Nov 2006 Baghdad, Iraq 202 260 five car bombings and two mortar attacks in Sadr City, Baghdad
18 Apr 2007 Baghdad, Iraq 193 197 multiple bombings
11 Mar 2004 Madrid, Spain 191 1876 bombings of four trains
24 Dec 2008 Doroma, Orientale, DR Congo 189 0 armed attack on village
2 Mar 2004 Iraq 188 652 suicide bombings at shrines in Karbala and Kadhimiya
22 Apr 2013 Baga, Nigeria 187 77 Boko Haram attack on village
4 Jan 1998 Algeria 182 ? attacks at Had Chekala, Remka, and Ain Tarik, Algeria
14 Sep 2005 Baghdad, Iraq 182 679 multiple suicide bombings and shooting attacks
7 Jul 2007 Armili, Iraq 182 270 multiple suicide truck bombings in Armili and area, Iraq
20 Jan 2012 Kano, Nigeria 178 50 multiple bombings and gun attacks
26-29 Nov 2008 Mumbai, India 174 370 multiple shooting and grenade attacks and hostage takings (includes 9 terrorists killed)
19 Sep 1989 Bilma, Niger 171 0 mid-air bombing of French UTA flight near Bilma
23-26 Oct 2002 Moscow, Russia 170 656 hostage taking and attempted rescue in theater (includes 41 terrorists killed)
19 Apr 1995 Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, United States 169 675 truck bombing of federal building, causing partial collapse
16 Apr 1925 Sophia, Bulgaria 160 500 bombing by communist terrorists of Sveta Nedelya Cathedral during funeral; cathedral dome collapsed, killing mostly officials attending the funeral
25 Oct 2009 Baghdad, Iraq 155 721 two vehicle bombings at government buildings
27 Mar 2007 Tal Afar, Ninewa, Iraq 153 351 two truck bombings
10 Aug 2001 Luanda, Angola 152 146 attack on train south of Luanda
2 Apr 2015 Garissa, Kenya 152 79 attack on college campus by multiple gunmen
14 May 1985 Anuradhapura, Sri Lanka 150 85 armed attack on crowds
28 May 2010 Khemasuli, West Bengal, India 148 180 sabotage resulting in derailment of Jnaneswari express train and collision with second train
16 Dec 2014 Peshawar, Pakistan 148 124 shooting and bombing attack on school
14-19 June 1995 Budennovsk, Stavropol, Russia 143 435 hostage taking at hospital and two failed rescue attempts
17 Sep 2013 Benisheik, Nigeria 143 ? ambush of civilian traffic on highway
20 Mar 2015 Sanaa, Yemen 142 352 two bombings at each of two mosques
18 Oct 2007 Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan 141 540 bombing of motorcade for former prime minister Bhutto
3 Aug 1990 Kathankudy, Sri Lanka 140 70 armed attack at two mosques
3 Nov 1998 Mitu, Columbia 138 30 FARC rebels attack police barracks with rockets, killing police officers and 10 civilians
13-14 Nov 2015 Paris, France 137 352 shooting and hostage-taking at a theater; shooting attacks on three restaurants; four suicide bombings outside a soccer stadium and at a restaurant
3 Feb 2007 Baghdad, Iraq 137 334 truck bombing in marketplace
6 Mar 2007 Hilla, Babil, Iraq 137 310 two suicide bombings and additional attacks
29 Mar 2007 Iraq 137 251 multiple bombings in Baghdad, Khalis, and Mahmudiya
28 Feb 2005 Hilla, Babil, Iraq 135 130 car bombing outside medical clinic
2 Oct 1990 Guangzhou, PR China 132 49 crash of hijacked PRC airliner
13 Sep 1999 Moscow, Russia 130 150 bombing of apartment building
8 Dec 2009 Baghdad, Iraq 127 448 five car bombings
18 Apr 1987 Alut Oya, Sri Lanka 127 64 Tamil Tiger roadway ambush of Sinhalese in five vehicles near Alut Oya
23 Nov 1996 Moroni, Comoros 127 48 crash of hijacked Ethiopian Air flight off Comoros during forced landing off shore
19 Aug 2002 Khankala, Chechnya, Russia 127 14 Mi-26 helicopter carrying Russian troops shot down by terrorist-fired missile shortly before landing; 115 killed immediately, 12 died of injuries; 21 survivors included 14 injured
29 Aug 2003 Najaf, An-Najaf, Iraq 125 500 car bombing outside mosque
5 Jan 2006 Iraq 124 203 bombings in Karbala, Ramadi, and Baghdad
13 Aug 1990 Eravur, Sri Lanka 122 79 armed attack at mosque
28 Nov 2014 Kano, Nigeria 121 280 bombing attack on mosque
10 Jan 2013 Pakistan 120 222 bombings at security checkpoint, billiards hall, nearby street, and market in Quetta, and bombing at mosque in Mingora
28 Oct 2009 Peshawar, Pakistan 119 213 car bombing at marketplace
2 May 2002 Bojaya, Choco, Columbia 119 80 armed attack on village including bombing of church
20 May 2014 Jos, Nigeria 118 56 two car bombings at market and bus station
27 Feb 2004 Manila, Philippines 118 9 bombing and fire on ferry near Manila
1 Jul 2015 Kukawa, Nigeria 118 ? attack by 50 gunmen on village
23 Jul 2012 Iraq 116 299 multiple bombings in Taji, Mosul, Baghdad, Dhuluiya, Baquba, and Diyala
17 Jul 2015 Khan Bani Saad, Diyala, Iraq 115 170 truck bombing in marketplace
29 Nov 1987 Burma 115 0 mid-air bombing of Korean Air flight near Burma
20 May 2013 Iraq 113 329 bombings in Baghdad, Hilla, Basra, Balad, Jisr Diyala, Samarra, Mosul, Baiji, Rutba, Baquba, and Tuz Khormato, and armed attacks in Haditha
23 Sep 1983 United Arab Emirates 112 0 crash of Gulf Air flight following mid-air bombing over the UAE
10 May 2010 Iraq 111 391 multiple bombings in Hilla, Basra, al-Suwayra, Baghdad, Tarmiyah, Fallujah, Mosul, and Iskandariyah, and additional armed attacks in Baghdad
27 Nov 1989 Bogota, Columbia 110 ? mid-air bombing of Avianca flight in Bogota, killing all 107 aboard plus 3 on the ground
10 Oct 2008 Orakzai, Pakistan 110 165 truck bombing of anti-Taliban tribal meeting
1 Feb 2004 Irbil, Irbil, Iraq 109 256 two suicide bombings of political party offices
20 Sep 2015 Borno, Nigeria 108 97 bombings at a mosque, market, and football game spectators in Maiduguri; bombing of market in Monguno
9 Sep 2012 Iraq 106 424 bombings in Baghdad, Amara, Kirkuk, Taji, Maysan, Tuz Khormato, Nasiriyah, Basra, Tal Afar, Hawija, and Ar Riyad, and armed attack on Dujail army base
16 Aug 2012 Iraq 106 342 bombings in Baghdad, Tal Afar, Kirkuk, Daquq, Garma, Kut, Husainiya, Tuz Khurmato, and armed attacks in Mushahda, Falluja, Al-A'amiriya, and Baaj
21 Apr 1987 Columbo, Sri Lanka 106 295 Tamil Tiger bombing of bus depot
10 Jul 2010 Kakaghund, Pakistan 106 115 two suicide bombings
22 Sep 1993 Sukhumi, Georgia 106 26 crash of airliner struck by missile
17 Feb 2008 Kandahar, Kandahar, Afghanistan 105 95 suicide bombing at dogfighting festival
19 Aug 2009 Baghdad, Iraq 104 568 multiple bombings at government sites
24 Jun 2004 Iraq 103 324 bombings in Mosul and Baghdad; armed attacks in Ramadi and Baquba
16 Oct 2006 Habarana, Sri Lanka 103 150 suicide bombing of military convoy near Habarana
11 Jan 1998 Sidi Hamed, Algeria 103 70 attack on movie theater and mosque
10 Oct 2015 Ankara, Turkey 102 400 two suicide bombings at political rally
3-10 Jul 2007 Islamabad, Pakistan 102 29 hostage taking and army storming of mosque
22 Jan 2007 Iraq 101 186 bombings in Baghdad and Baquba
13 Dec 1921 Bolgard, Bessarabia, Romania 100 ? bombing of Siguranzia palace in Bolgard (Ograd?) in Bessarabia
6 Nov 1985 Bogota, Columbia 100 ? 50 M-19 terrorists seize Palace of Justice in Bogota, Columbia; 12 judges killed, palace is stormed, fire results and kills all terrorists and additional hostages
21 Sep 2013 Iraq 100 160 bombings and shooting attacks in Baghdad, Beiji, and Mosul
16 Jul 2005 Musayyib, Babil, Iraq 100 150 suicide bombing in marketplace near gas tanker and mosque
4 Nov 2011 Damaturu, Yobe, Nigeria 100 100 bombings and shooting attacks on churches, police headquarters, government buildings, and banks
18 May 1973 Chita, Siberia, USSR 100 0 mid-air bombing of Aeroflot airliner over Siberia
4 Dec 1977 Malaysia 100 0 crash of hijacked Malaysian Boeing 747 airliner in Straits of Johore near Malaysia


http://www.johnstonsarchive.net/terrorism/wrjp255i.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky Scraper

Well done Indian Army


----------



## Ryuzaki

Do people honestly believe a few hundred jihadis with weapons can overpower the Indian state?Fighting is irrelevant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dadeechi

cerberus said:


> Pic of 11 terrorists posted online,
> 
> 9 neutralised
> 2 Awaiting their FATE



I only see 8 dead.


----------



## Indika

haviZsultan said:


> This is desperation at acts like the killing of Afzal Guru without a proper chance. He had given up weapons and fighting years before he was tortured in jails, subjugated to homosexual rape, kept away from his family. Instead of parroting the Indian narrative you should be asking the question whether it can happen to you and if it does won't you be going to Pakistan like we did. It has happened to thousands of Lucknowi Muslim youth. The only hope for us is Pakistan.


Dont deviate from the topic. 

All optimistic ppl irrespective of their caste, creed, religion, likes& dislikes , gender ...etc who in spite of differences chose the peace full way of living can stay in India. 

Rest of the hopeless ppl to will go to hopeless place .
Thats how the world works no need for costly advertisements or referrals. Best ppl choose the best place for them to live based on their capacity. Is India the best place ? nope there are other places as well like US,EU...etc. But india never complains about its downtrodden , helpless or favors one over other. It lets ppl live on their own, what ppl make out ,it is their problem. Trouble makers & whiners will make trouble/whine to which ever place they go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

This was his last tweet 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751396618276970498
time to cut the root of all jihadis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

fsayed said:


> Real Muslim will never kill innocent unarmed Hindu, kid ,old man and woman etc first become good and real Muslim as per teaching of my prophet muhammad pbuh
> 
> @nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s
> 
> @jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA
> 
> @GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
> @Nilgiri @Jamwal's
> @Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403



But story of Banu Qurayza.tells a different story.


----------



## Indika

lightoftruth said:


> This was his last tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751396618276970498
> time to cut the root of all jihadis.


Poor zakir must be cursing his luck first the BD attackers , next the terrorist in kashmir. In his next sermon he will ask every one to stay alive to keep him alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

itachii said:


> Inshallah.!!! May allah(SWT) shower his grace on India, and protect this nation from evil eyes of jihadis..



PBUH had said that I am not from India but India is in me. I sense sweet fragrance from the wind coming from Indian side. his is what he said.

Few years later Prophet Mohammad's family came to India to get asylum. Raja Dahir gave him asylum and Mohammad bin kasim sent to kill Prophet's family. Today Mohammad bin kasim is Hero of many Muslims of subcontinent. This the level of degradation of Muslims happened in subcontinent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MimophantSlayer

Ankit Kumar said:


> Those pakistanis supporting terrorists, know it when you support these pigs , you support the killing of innocent kids in Pakistan.
> 
> On the topic.
> Gulab Jamuns to everyone.



For them terrorists can be good or bad.

Kashmiri terrorists good.
Afghani terrorists bad.


They know they will never win a conventional war so they hope and beg to see these insurgents succeed in the valley.
However regardless of how desperate they are, reality is that insurgents have been steadily decreasing in numbers since the 70s.
And we will continue to see Pakistanis cry until they they have no tears left nor a stake in the valley.


----------



## HariPrasad

Alpha Fighter said:


> 9 down, 2 more to go.... hunt n killed remaining both....



Is this wani the same dog who had threatened to attack pundits if any effort is made to resettle them. I remember a talk of gen Bakshi. He had threaten the Kashmiri terrorist to Kill them in a death of dogs and burn them alive. He got the information of those terrorist and used thermometric round on the place where they hiding. Their bone turned in to powder. Their gun's barrel got twisted in U shape. They have reached to a level of madness where you can not pursue them. Any effort to bring them back in main stream will be futile.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

There will be more trouble and violence in Kashmir 

LOCK and LOAD


----------



## HariPrasad

lightoftruth said:


> This was his last tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751396618276970498
> time to cut the root of all jihadis.




Sale ki shakla dekho. Tarak Fatah rightly said : "Main to Aisa badsurat bakra bhi na kharidu id ki kurbani ke liye. Check the number of verses he is quoting from Quran. Sale ko kuchha bhi yaad nahi hai ye juth bol raha hai".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ito

lightoftruth said:


> This was his last tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751396618276970498
> time to cut the root of all jihadis.



Seem another misguided youth influenced by Zakir Naik. This 'peaceful' preacher needed to be brought to books


----------



## lightoftruth

ito said:


> Seem another misguided youth influenced by Zakir Naik. This 'peaceful' preacher needed to be brought to books


Totally "guided" right from his birth ,listen to this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751630122961113089

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## itachii

HariPrasad said:


> PBUH had said that I am not from India but India is in me. I sense sweet fragrance from the wind coming from Indian side. his is what he said.
> 
> Few years later Prophet Mohammad's family came to India to get asylum. Raja Dahir gave him asylum and Mohammad bin kasim sent to kill Prophet's family. Today Mohammad bin kasim is Hero of many Muslims of subcontinent. This the level of degradation of Muslims happened in subcontinent.



any source sir ?


----------



## HariPrasad

itachii said:


> any source sir ?



TARAK Fatah Talk on "The Hindu is not my enemy".


----------



## #hydra#

HariPrasad said:


> PBUH had said that I am not from India but India is in me. I sense sweet fragrance from the wind coming from Indian side. his is what he said.
> 
> Few years later Prophet Mohammad's family came to India to get asylum. Raja Dahir gave him asylum and Mohammad bin kasim sent to kill Prophet's family. Today Mohammad bin kasim is Hero of many Muslims of subcontinent. This the level of degradation of Muslims happened in subcontinent.


Sadly some extremist(both Hindu & Islamic one) interests in India exploiting this.


----------



## Jana Assassin

Great job guys one more PIG dead....


----------



## HariPrasad

#hydra# said:


> Sadly some extremist(both Hindu & Islamic one) interests in India exploiting this.




Hindu extremism???????

Are you a congressi secular???



-xXx- said:


> Why not you get inspire and start digging a tunnel beneath LoC and come here to fight?



No, he can not risk that. Any inspiration which may bring death is left for innocent (Idiot) Kashmiris. @Zarvan kind of people satisfy themselves with Moral support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Zarvan said:


> Now he becomes bigger inspiration for millions of Kashmir to fight against Indian occupation and Indian state terrorism.



There are slightly less than 7 million Kashmiris. People keep writing about the millions of Kashmiris who will do this, that or the other. From those I have met, an increasing number of the younger ones is sick and tired and fed up of the never-ending violence, and would like nothing more than an end to it. Not to extrapolate from the few scores that I have met, but I am not at all sure that the endemic violence has the support of all Kashmiris, or even a majority of them.

Indian occupation is your personal opinion, and one shared by many of your countrymen. As far as any knowledgeable Indian is concerned, it is India that is the legitimate country in place, it is Pakistan that has failed to meet the UN's conditions, and is the occupying country. As for Indian state terrorism, state terrorism is a matter invented elsewhere in south Asia. You will not have to look very far.



hussain0216 said:


> Murdering innocent Kashmiri



Neither innocent, nor murder. Misusing words devalues them; on any future occasion, any claim by you of murder or of innocence will make us think of mawkish sentimentality mixed in with over-ripe patriotism. There is no genuine feeling in a post such this.



hussain0216 said:


> May he inspire the youth of Kashmir to stand against their hindu occupier and oppressor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

ito said:


> Seem another misguided youth influenced by Zakir Naik. This 'peaceful' preacher needed to be brought to books


Arrest Zakir Naik and you will face millions Burhan Wani not just in Kashmir but inside India. Zakir Nail has never supported terrorism but by arresting a peaceful man you will only open doors for militancy.


----------



## Ryuzaki

Zarvan said:


> Arrest Zakir Naik and you will face millions Burhan Wani not just in Kashmir but inside India. Zakir Nail has never supported terrorism but by arresting a peaceful man you will only open doors for militancy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gayMo

fsayed said:


> Bhai I have gone thru trauma of 1992riots in Mumbai where I lost everything and almost got killed too but I came to know one reality if something gone wrong with u allow u to kill each every people on this earth Islam is peace not hate
> Suntaaa life is small not eternal we r here for test of sabr taqwaa and ibadat


Brother, I wish the 1992 riots never happened, its a blot on our landscape.



Zarvan said:


> Arrest Zakir Naik and you will face millions Burhan Wani not just in Kashmir but inside India. Zakir Nail has never supported terrorism but by arresting a peaceful man you will only open doors for militancy.


He says nasty things about Hindu gods. He says Hindu gods are false. It is insulting to Hindus. He has also said its ok to be terrorists. now he says something like terrorist for a terrorist.. BS. He is not a good man.



Jonah Arthur said:


> I already told you that my nationality doesn't matter.
> Our support for people under aggression not belongs to one religion and one nationality.


so you support xinjiang muslims and will support them to kill Chinese in Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jana Assassin

hussain0216 said:


> You like it when hindu occupier kill muslim teenagers


A terrorist is a terrorist no matter what religion he is in...



abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...


Well you must be a professional forensic expert!! If well u r not the shut up man...


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Zarvan said:


> Arrest Zakir Naik and you will face millions Burhan Wani not just in Kashmir but inside India. Zakir Nail has never supported terrorism but by arresting a peaceful man you will only open doors for militancy.



He is a coward ; he will NOT come to India 

Already he has disowned all his statements 

In India when the Police takes you in ; all Bravado comes to an end

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Salute to the heroes of our armed forces for this fabulous news


When I see such cases, I only see a waste of precious life.

He turned the wrong way and had to be put down.

This young man could have given so much happiness to his parents and siblings by studying and starting his own agriculture business or maybe becoming a specialist in some field.

Such youth, wasted away due to a medieval mentality. 

I only hope that such people's families realise the dangers they are putting their young sons and daughters in.



Jana Assassin said:


> A terrorist is a terrorist no matter what religion he is in...
> 
> 
> Well you must be a professional forensic expert!! If well u r not the shut up man...



You really want to argue with hussain here?

He's a certified person of that variety.



Zarvan said:


> Arrest Zakir Naik and you will face millions Burhan Wani not just in Kashmir but inside India. Zakir Nail has never supported terrorism but by arresting a peaceful man you will only open doors for militancy.



He is.. by your definition of peace.

Not the rest of the world's.

If millions will emerge as that Wani guy, then those millions will be erased. Simple



Ryuzaki said:


>



No responses.. typical.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## laphroaig

Tshering22 said:


> Salute to the heroes of our armed forces for this fabulous news
> 
> 
> When I see such cases, I only see a waste of precious life.
> 
> He turned the wrong way and had to be put down.
> 
> This young man could have given so much happiness to his parents and siblings by studying and starting his own agriculture business or maybe becoming a specialist in some field.
> 
> Such youth, wasted away due to a medieval mentality.
> 
> I only hope that such people's families realise the dangers they are putting their young sons and daughters in.
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to argue with hussain here?
> 
> He's a certified person of that variety.



Well said bro. I am of course happy that we put a terrorist down and saved Indian lives. But I cannot bring myself to exult. It was after all one of ours who got killed. In other circumstances he could have been a bright young Indian boy going places globally. I see it as a wasted generation. Generations actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

abbasniazi said:


> Looking at the pic through the link provided in post#4 , i can say for sure that the guy was murdered at point blank range , he must have been taken in custody, interogated and shot in the head...



What do you want us to do?

Kiss his forehead and garland him for his actions?

Sorry, he is a murderer and a hateful lunatic. Youthful but chose the wrong path.

Had to be put down. And will always be put down.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jana Assassin

Got ur point bro...@Tshering22


----------



## Tshering22

laphroaig said:


> Well said bro. I am of course happy that we put a terrorist down and saved Indian lives. But I cannot bring myself to exult. It was after all one of ours who got killed. In other circumstances he could have been a bright young Indian boy going places globally. I see it as a wasted generation. Generations actually.



See from Algeria to Pakistan, how this mindset is ruining millions of families... religious ideologies twisted for personal gains causing young men and women to kill each other. Young people who could become bright future of their homelands and bring glory to their families, have taken the wrong path.

How can someone be so openly ironic is what I fail to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha Fighter

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The Chinese will do what they like.
> 
> And I can't speak on behalf of other Muslims as examples other than the prophet and companions. But as I said before the world changes.


so why poking noise in Kashmir?


----------



## laphroaig

Tshering22 said:


> See from Algeria to Pakistan, how this mindset is ruining millions of families... religious ideologies twisted for personal gains causing young men and women to kill each other. Young people who could become bright future of their homelands and bring glory to their families, have taken the wrong path.
> 
> How can someone be so openly ironic is what I fail to understand.



The world is reacting maturely. Taking the fight to this ideology without useless nicety or sentiment. But not demonising or victimising the rest. And proud to say that in many ways, India has led the fight on Islamic radicalism as well as Muslim integration and peaceful co-habitation. We've actually been way ahead of the curve. Partly also because we've been hit the earliest and for so long. And also because we are the biggest non Muslim country with the world's largest Muslim population.

Proud Indian.

Jai Hind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gayMo

ye Akash Wani hai.


----------



## Hellfire

Sharpshooter12 said:


> That is some serious bollywood shit, you know nothing about Pakistan. You think our judiciary just drops all charges against a man who is ready to go to Kashmir for Jihad, you Sir have been exposed to some serious propaganda.



Aint a keyboard warrior here ..... been there and done that! The only propaganda here is from your side ..... perpetuation of the myth you now post above.

And as per your post above, you actually have no idea of what jihad truly means either sir.

The Prophet in his infinite wisdom guided the mussalman to wage jihad on his own self and try to show the kafir his error of ways and if need be, help him adopt the right path, but if not, let a kafir be ...

Show me any sura which says that you are supposed wage a jihad on another human kafir or otherwise.




Sharpshooter12 said:


> And besides most of those men who are ready to lay down their lives are not doing it for money or women. Believe me Sir I know this as I know many young people who went to Kashmir and Afghanistan and belonged to some very well off families and they left very nice careers behind. Yes they are brainwashed by the clerics that is true, but this inmates going to Kashmir is just absurd.



It is the trend now. Not talking of 90s through 2006. Now, predominantly convicts and low SES recruits are sent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

laphroaig said:


> The world is reacting maturely. Taking the fight to this ideology without useless nicety or sentiment. But not demonising or victimising the rest. And proud to say that in many ways, India has led the fight on Islamic radicalism as well as Muslim integration and peaceful co-habitation. We've actually been way ahead of the curve. Partly also because we've been hit the earliest and for so long. And also because we are the biggest non Muslim country with the world's largest Muslim population.
> 
> Proud Indian.
> 
> Jai Hind.



Indeed!

Proud to see how we are leading this fight against the wrong.

It is almost an outrage why we have been barred from joining the UNSC yet. But let us take it one at a time; work so hard that one day they become irrelevant without us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## laphroaig

Tshering22 said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Proud to see how we are leading this fight against the wrong.
> 
> It is almost an outrage why we have been barred from joining the UNSC yet. But let us take it one at a time; work so hard that one day they become irrelevant without us.



They already are. In real terms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Zarvan said:


> Arrest Zakir Naik and you will face millions Burhan Wani not just in Kashmir but inside India. Zakir Nail has never supported terrorism but by arresting a peaceful man you will only open doors for militancy.



That is great . Our army will get Millions of live target in place of few. When you are so motivated than why do not you cross the border?


----------



## Bombaywalla

Haha another 3 scumbags down!


----------



## laphroaig

Oscar said:


> I have a friend in that area, better check with him on the real story.



Please do let us know the ground reality as well.

As cousins, we are in this fight together.


----------



## Bombaywalla

nair said:


> Hope you have checked with him


----------



## ranjeet

Looks like a woman ratted out Burhan, estranged lover?


----------



## kasper95

ranjeet said:


> Looks like a woman ratted out Burhan, estranged lover?


everything is fair in love and war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

News coming that 

1.Indian Army was already aware about Buhran Wani whereabouts, they were waiting for anantnag by polls to get over to eliminate this pig.

2. The pig died within 5 minutes of starting of encouter.

3. Pig was constantly talking to a girl over phone and was crying like a girl may be due to fear of death.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Rot in hell to terrorists....

See this Jonah arthur guy is known supporter of terrorist... Somebody search his IP and if from kashmir provide it to police....

See he had created below thread last year....
https://defence.pk/threads/hizbul-m...shmiri-youth-to-join-them-first-video.394102/


----------



## Star Wars

G0dfather said:


> News coming that
> 
> 1.Indian Army was already aware about Buhran Wani whereabouts, they were waiting for anantnag by polls to get over to eliminate this pig.
> 
> 2. The pig died within 5 minutes of starting of encouter.
> 
> 3. Pig was constantly talking to a girl over phone and was crying like a girl may be due to fear of death.



wow...source ? from what i understand, he was nothing more than a poster boy. had no issues recruiting other innocent deluded kashmiris to get killed but really could not do anything on his own...


----------



## G0dfather

Star Wars said:


> wow...source



My father posted in Srinagar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jaam92

Well killing person not mean to kill ideology 
Just like Goras could not kill Ideology by Killing Bhagat Singh


----------



## Kompromat

Rest in peace, may your sacrifice bring freedom to your people from Indian occupiers. Terrorist for Hindutva occupiers will be hailed as a hero for his people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

Mudassar Jalil said:


> Well killing person not mean to kill ideology
> Just like Goras could not kill Ideology by Killing Bhagat Singh[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Like you guys are unable to kill the ideology in Baluchistan , scind, FATA and Gulam kashmir.





Horus said:


> Rest in peace, may your sacrifice bring freedom to your people from Indian occupiers. Terrorist for Hindutva occupiers will be hailed as a hero for his people.



Kashmir is a part of India since the history is available. Few people converted and murdered real residence and cleansed them from state does not mean that Kashmir is not our part like Baluchistan. Kashmir is our land and we are commuted to protect it. If some dogs get rabies than we know how to treat them. Most of the kashmiris belive that india is their country and they are happy with us. Few fringe dogs shall be treated in a manner they understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

fsayed said:


> Bhai I have gone thru trauma of 1992riots in Mumbai where I lost everything and almost got killed too but I came to know one reality if something gone wrong with u allow u to kill each every people on this earth Islam is peace not hate
> Suntaaa life is small not eternal we r here for test of sabr taqwaa and ibadat


No one is supporting these actions of terrorist groups. But as I said there are reasons for insurgencies. I hope you look at the situation with open eyes. The Afzal Guru case was a travesty of justice and Burhn Wani was a militant but he only attacked soldiers. He had a code where he did not permit himself to kill Kashmiri civilians. I am not justifying his act but saying there is a background, there is oppression people suffer which makes them militants. When I was in Lucknow we were refused entry to even a hospital because we are muslim to see my aunt. 

I wish you the best but I don't think it is fair to support oppression of muslims in Kashmir just to please your countrymen. Instead you should vouch for a policy of assimilation through respect of Kashmiris.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

haviZsultan said:


> I wish you the best but I don't think it is fair to support oppression of muslims in Kashmir just to please your countrymen. Instead you should vouch for a policy of assimilation through respect of Kashmiris.



India has done what ever is possible for Kashmiris

We have exercised maximum restraint while fighting terrorists

we have never used Heavy weapons like artillerry or airpower

And provided maximum funds for kashmir's development

But we cannot accept these demands of secession

If you think and see carefully ; even Pakistan with ALL its socio economic problems
has REJECTED Baluchistan independence demands and is fighting for its
Territorial INTEGRITY

Big countries DO NOT just give away their territory just like that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gayMo

HariPrasad said:


> Kashmir is a part of India since the history is available. Few people converted and murdered real residence and cleansed them from state does not mean that Kashmir is not our part like Baluchistan. Kashmir is our land and we are commuted to protect it. If some dogs get rabies than we know how to treat them. Most of the kashmiris belive that india is their country and they are happy with us. Few fringe dogs shall be treated in a manner they understand.


Lets show some respect to the dead. Lord Rama after performing the Vadh of Ravan treated the mortal remains with respect. How much ever evil the adversary is Hindu mythology teaches us to respect those that have passed on.



Mudassar Jalil said:


> Well killing person not mean to kill ideology
> Just like Goras could not kill Ideology by Killing Bhagat Singh


i agree we need drive out invading ideologies


----------



## fsayed

haviZsultan said:


> No one is supporting these actions of terrorist groups. But as I said there are reasons for insurgencies. I hope you look at the situation with open eyes. The Afzal Guru case was a travesty of justice and Burhn Wani was a militant but he only attacked soldiers. He had a code where he did not permit himself to kill Kashmiri civilians. I am not justifying his act but saying there is a background, there is oppression people suffer which makes them militants. When I was in Lucknow we were refused entry to even a hospital because we are muslim to see my aunt.
> 
> I wish you the best but I don't think it is fair to support oppression of muslims in Kashmir just to please your countrymen. Instead you should vouch for a policy of assimilation through respect of Kashmiris.


So let's widraw army from both j n k and Azad Kashmir let's have vote and let them decide and same should be done with Baluchistan 

@nair @proud_indian @Roybot @jbgt90 @Sergi @Water Car Engineer @dadeechi @kurup @Rain Man @kaykay @Abingdonboy @SR-91 @nang2 @Stephen Cohen @anant_s

@jbgt90 @ranjeet @4GTejasBVR @The_Showstopper @guest11 @PARIKRAMA

@GURU DUTT @HariPrasad @JanjaWeed @litefire @AMCA @SrNair
@Nilgiri @Jamwal's 
@Guynextdoor2 @DesiGuy1403

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haviZsultan

Stephen Cohen said:


> India has done what ever is possible for Kashmiris
> 
> We have exercised maximum restraint while fighting terrorists
> 
> we have never used Heavy weapons like artillerry or airpower
> 
> And provided maximum funds for kashmir's development
> 
> But we cannot accept these demands of secession
> 
> If you think and see carefully ; even Pakistan with ALL its socio economic problems
> has REJECTED Baluchistan independence demands and is fighting for its
> Territorial INTEGRITY
> 
> Big countries DO NOT just give away their territory just like that


Balochistan does not have the scale of an insurgency which is present in Kashmir. Balochistan's majority wants to remain with Pakistan while Kashmir does not. I am glad you are in for treating them equally but India's policies do not give much hope to muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

These pictures are slap on face of Indian state and tells what Kashmiri want

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

haviZsultan said:


> Balochistan does not have the scale of an insurgency which is present in Kashmir. Balochistan's majority wants to remain with Pakistan while Kashmir does not. I am glad you are in for treating them equally but India's policies do not give much hope to muslims.


And we believe otherwise. If majority wanted freedom, we would not have a local Kashmiri force comprising 55,000 local personals, compared to 100-150 terrorists. And guess what, local Kashmiris tipped off 99% of militants killed in valley in last 5-6 years...says alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shree835

Zarvan said:


> These pictures are slap on face of Indian state and tells what Kashmiri want



Do you want me to post you something on Baluchistan and other places peoples Wishes...???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 316467
> 
> View attachment 316468
> 
> View attachment 316469
> 
> These pictures are slap on face of Indian state and tells what Kashmiri want



See you are Right ; WE KNOW what they want but WE CANNOT give it to them
and we will NOT accept their demands

Because Pakistan is a very small country and we cannot accept Pakistan's demands

Why dont you understand this


----------



## jamal18

http://www.countercurrents.org/vltchek080215.

I noticed how everybody on this forum has swallowed the US 'terrorist' line. Even in the UN, a people are allowed to fight against a foreign oppressor. Just as the Polish resistance or French resistance.

This man watched his people tortured, raped and murdered. And did something about it.

Yes. he is 'evil' , and the Indian rapists are 'good' because they fight against terrorism.

Your definition of terrorism isn't mine.

Honour on him. Rest in peace in paradise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Burhan Wani’s funeral: People turn up in large numbers to mourn Hizbul militant
Burhan Wani was the most high-profile militant operating in the Valley
By: Express Web Desk | New Delhi | Updated: July 9, 2016 4:32 pm



People carrying the body of top militant commander Burhan Muzaffar Wani during his funeral procession in Shareef village, in Tral. (Express Photo by Shuaib Masoodi)
People turned up in large numbers for the funeral prayers of Burhan Wani, the 22-year-old poster boy of militancy in Kashmir who was gunned down by security forces in an operation Friday.

Wani, who was the commander of the Hizbul Mujahideen, will be laid to rest in his home town of Tral in Pulwama district.

Wani was shot dead along with two other militants in Bumdoora village, 85 km south of Kashmir. Officials said Burhan was shot dead during a joint operation launched at around 4.30 pm by the Special Operation Group of J&K police and 19 Rashtriya Rifles in the Kokernag area of South Kashmir.


Shortly after his death was reported, protests erupted across the state. Hurriyat chairman Syed Ali Geelani and JKLF chairman Yasin Malik called for a strike to protest the killing.

While the state government suspended internet services across the state anticipating trouble, the ongoing Amarnath yatra has also been affected.

Wani was the most high-profile militant operating in the Valley and had recently warned policemen of attacks and threatened to target the proposed Sainik colonies for security personnel in the state.

(With inputs from Mir Ehsan)

© The Indian Express Online Media Pvt Ltd
*


----------



## Stephen Cohen

EIGHT CIVILIANS KILLED in Today's violence

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/curf...an-muzaffar-wani-is-killed-10-updates-1429562


----------



## $@rJen

Good.... but I'm very disappointed in Army???


----------



## Stephen Cohen

sarjenprabhu said:


> Good.... but I'm very disappointed in Army???



Why; what happened


----------



## $@rJen

Stephen Cohen said:


> Why; what happened



For returning his body.... see whats happening..... IA would have thrown his body somewhere else or burnt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

7 out of 11 are dead and one is in IA's custody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

shree835 said:


> 7 out of 11 are dead and one is in IA's custody.



Punks what were they thinking? ??? This isn't iraq or syria neither they're IS. Big dumbs


----------



## hussain0216

sarjenprabhu said:


> Punks what were they thinking? ??? This isn't iraq or syria neither they're IS. Big dumbs



Resistance is costly but worth more than the world


----------



## lightoftruth

Stephen Cohen said:


> EIGHT CIVILIANS KILLED in Today's violence
> 
> http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/curf...an-muzaffar-wani-is-killed-10-updates-1429562


Proving once again why AFSPA is here to stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

hussain0216 said:


> Resistance is costly but worth more than the world
> 
> Subjugation to foreign dark people is not a option


Resistance is futile in Kashmir....In last 25 years, they learnt nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hussain0216

kaykay said:


> Resistance is futile in Kashmir....In last 25 years, they learnt nothing.



Why give up against subjugation? Letting your enemy rule over you is an unbearable pain

People have struggled for generations for freedom why should Kashmiris give up


----------



## ito

hussain0216 said:


> Resistance is costly but worth more than the world
> 
> Subjugation to foreign dark people is not a option



Sitting in the UK, and calling people to get killed??? It is easy to give sermons from UK, but hard to get killed.


----------



## $@rJen

hussain0216 said:


> Resistance is costly but worth more than the world
> 
> Subjugation to foreign dark people is not a option


 
Its worth nothing... look back at their history or any other armed resistance. What did they gain??? Non but wasting their lives. The fact is before 80s valley was at peace ,its pakistani mind washing is the reason for the poor kids death.

@WAJsal please take care of this racist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hussain0216

ito said:


> Sitting in the UK, and calling people to get killed??? It is easy to give sermons from UK, but hard to get killed.



Supporting the freedom of the kashmiri people is the bare minimum we should do, what is the alternative ask them to accept subjugation and brutality by foreigners


----------



## ito

sarjenprabhu said:


> Its worth nothing... look back at their history or any other armed resistance. What did they gain??? Non but wasting their lives. The fact is before 80s valley was at peace ,its pakistani mind washing is the reason for the poor kids death.
> 
> @WAJsal please take care of this racist



Live him man, he another keyboard jihadi. They can have their families, children and luxuries in UK, but wants to others to get killed for religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

hussain0216 said:


> Supporting the freedom of the kashmiri people is the bare minimum we should do, what is the alternative ask them to accept subjugation and brutality by foreigners



Please come to Kashmir and JOIN the fight 

What are you waiting for ; support them with your deeds mot just words


----------



## hussain0216

sarjenprabhu said:


> Its worth nothing... look back at their history or any other armed resistance. What did they gain??? Non but wasting their lives. The fact is before 80s valley was at peace ,its pakistani mind washing is the reason for the poor kids death.
> 
> @WAJsal please take care of this racist



You dont waste your life when you fight for the freedom of your people 

We may support the people of Kashmir but its they who can not accept hindu control and subjugation


----------



## ito

hussain0216 said:


> Supporting the freedom of the kashmiri people is the bare minimum we should do, what is the alternative ask them to accept subjugation and brutality by foreigners



Coward...that is what people call for someone who sit in UK and give sermons. You have nothing to loose, so type whatever nonsense you can from you close, anonymous confines of your home. 

Sermons from people such as you is dime a dozen.


----------



## hussain0216

Stephen Cohen said:


> Please come to Kashmir and JOIN the fight
> 
> What are you waiting for ; support them with your deeds mot just words



We can support the freedom of Kashmir through words of support, through donation to charities providing food and help to the kashmiri suffering and to keep the struggle going.


Today wani has been given a heros burial by the people of Kashmir, his job has been done
He is an inspiration to all of them


----------



## Stephen Cohen

hussain0216 said:


> We can support the freedom of Kashmir through words of support, through donation to charities providing food and help to the kashmiri suffering and to keep the struggle going.
> 
> 
> Today wani has been given a heros burial by the people of Kashmir, his job has been done
> He is an inspiration to all of them



If you want the Territory ; you have shed blood for it


----------



## cloud_9

sarjenprabhu said:


> Good.... but I'm very disappointed in Army???


The fans needs to see what happened to their facebook jihadi.


----------



## $@rJen

hussain0216 said:


> You dont waste your life when you fight for the freedom of your people
> 
> We may support the people of Kashmir but its they who can not accept hindu control and subjugation



What freedom???? They all have their freedom. Their freedom has been hijacked by the peope who are using them for their evil deeds. 

Lol hindu control?????? Kashmir has its own gov under their own muslim leaders.... if few separatists who are mind washed can't accept the reality they can cross the border in Pakistan. No one here would care



cloud_9 said:


> The fans needs to see what happened to their facebook jihadi.


 
Of course.. but spray him with 100s of bullets, take a snap and spread it on media. And burn his body, Giving back his body is only going to encourage terrorism


----------



## Star Wars

hussain0216 said:


> We can support the freedom of Kashmir through words of support, through donation to charities providing food and help to the kashmiri suffering and to keep the struggle going.
> 
> 
> Today wani has been given a heros burial by the people of Kashmir, his job has been done
> He is an inspiration to all of them



Those Hypocrites had no qualms taking the freedom away from Kashmiri pundits. Its not freedom, its religious hatred which drives them...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hussain0216

sarjenprabhu said:


> What freedom???? They all have their freedom. Their freedom has been hijacked by the peope who are using them for their evil deeds.
> 
> Lol hindu control?????? Kashmir has its own gov under their own muslim leaders.... if few separatists who are mind washed can't accept the reality they can cross the border in Pakistan. No one here would care
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.. but spray him with 100s of bullets, take a snap and spread it on media. And burn his body, Giving back his body is only going to encourage terrorism



There is no freedom in kashmir it is under subjugation and control by India, as a result the kashmiri people sacrafice in order to be free

Wani has had a heros burial in Kashmir and Kashmiris have glorified him, a testament to his legacy and the power of the struggle


----------



## Star Wars

hussain0216 said:


> The kashmiri pundits betrayed the very foundation of Kashmiriyat by supporting *dark skinned foreign hindu control in Kashmir*, they betrayed the people and the people rose up



My point proven....thank you
@waz @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## $@rJen

hussain0216 said:


> There is no freedom in kashmir it is under subjugation and control by India, as a result the kashmiri people sacrafice in order to be free
> 
> Wani has had a heros burial in Kashmir and Kashmiris have glorified him, a testament to his legacy and the power of the struggle



Lol.... are you new here!!!!??? I dont think so.

Its your tricks in 80s which mind washed them to revolt and lost their freedom of moving around. 

Lol so called wani himself was betrayed by one of his girlfriend as per the report.


----------



## gayMo

I noticed how everybody on this forum has swallowed the US 'terrorist' line. Even in the UN, a people are allowed to fight against a foreign oppressor. Just as the Polish resistance or French resistance.

This man watched his people tortured, raped and murdered. And did something about it.

Yes. he is 'evil' , and the Indian rapists are 'good' because they fight against terrorism.

Your definition of terrorism isn't mine.

Honour on him. Rest in peace in paradise.[/QUOTE]
You can say what you want. The indian army is there because pakostan is exporting terror. The cause of thenproblem is Pak. There are separatist movements bappening all over ths world . There are worse instances of oppression and the indian army is thenlost benign. However if you choose to pick up the gun expect to get shot.


----------



## cerberus

Barkha Dutt After Hearing About #*BurhanWani*'s Death.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SrNair

Zarvan said:


> Now he becomes bigger inspiration for millions of Kashmir to fight against Indian occupation and Indian state terrorism.



May be.
But do we need to care about that inspiration ?
We dont think so.
Anyone who takes arms against the state ,they will meet the same fate like this guy ,irrespective of their religion.
Good Job RR & State police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

45'22' said:


> Kutte ki maut mara gaya
> 
> 
> Woukd be given back to family i think





JanjaWeed said:


> Few more graves without a marker, headstone or name plate!




just saw pic of his body wrapped in pakistan flag..lol

that's just pathetic..shame on india.


----------



## Jzaib

May God accept his sacrifice for his people . Fighting one of the biggest army in the world for freedom . That is something I would appreciate


----------



## ranjeet

JNU krantikari supporting Wani. 

I hope they hold a march shouting .... BURHAN HUM SHARMINDA HAI .. TERE KAATIL ZINDA HAI!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soumitra

ranjeet said:


> JNU krantikari supporting Wani.
> 
> I hope they hold a march shouting .... BURHAN HUM SHARMINDA HAI .. TERE KAATIL ZINDA HAI!!!


If this is not Anti Nationalism then what is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

And they killed our Burhan Wani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 316514
> 
> 
> And they killed our Burhan Wani


Indian express?
Really


----------



## Star Wars

45'22' said:


> Indian express?
> Really



FB header, seculars are going mental.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Star Wars said:


> FB header, seculars are going mental.


The way secular media trying to portray this dude is shameful. They are mourning as if someone from their own studio had died.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Star Wars said:


> View attachment 316514
> 
> 
> And they killed our Burhan Wani


What's wrong with Indian Express off late? They really spout venom against general sentiments..& are acting total rebel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

ranjeet said:


> The way secular media trying to portray this dude is shameful. They are mourning as if someone from their own studio had died.



Not surprising, considering how they behaved when Afzal was hanged



JanjaWeed said:


> What's wrong with Indian Express off late? They really spout venom against general sentiments..& are acting total rebel.



Off late ?, they(seculars) have been like this for a long time now we just started noticing this now...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751852414840569856
"Rebel leader"


Looks like there are a whole host of people trying to fan the flames in Kashmir...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cloud_9

sarjenprabhu said:


> What freedom???? They all have their freedom. Their freedom has been hijacked by the peope who are using them for their evil deeds.
> 
> Lol hindu control?????? Kashmir has its own gov under their own muslim leaders.... if few separatists who are mind washed can't accept the reality they can cross the border in Pakistan. No one here would care
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.. but spray him with 100s of bullets, take a snap and spread it on media. And burn his body, Giving back his body is only going to encourage terrorism


The best would have been spray him and release info that they suspect he might have been killed in some fight at XYZ location? No pressure to look for the body or provide info.

How is Barkha Dutt coping with her boyfriend's death?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

cloud_9 said:


> How is Barkha Dutt coping with her boyfriend's death?


----------

